# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  أقوال و فتاوى أهل العلم في حكم الإحتفال برأس السنة الميلادية

## أبو البراء الأندلسي

بينما إخواننا في غزة يقتلون و يشردون في غزة و في الكثير من البلدان الإسلامي,نجد الكثير من الناس يحضرون للإحتفال براس السنة الميلادية من شراء للمرطبات و الحلويات و تزيين الأماكن و غير ذلك,فأحبب في هذه لامشاركة وضع فتاوى و أقوال لأهل العلم في تحريم الإحتفال بهذا العيد و تحريم التهنئة به و غير ذلك من تبعات هذا العيد لعل ينفع هذا إخواننا العصاة من من يتصفحون المنتدى أو يمرون عليه.


-الشيخ محمد الفركوس

السـؤال:

ما رأيُ الإسلامِ فيما يُعرف الآن باسم: (Bonne Année)؟ أجيبونا مأجورين.

الجـواب:

 الحمدُ لله ربِّ العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على من أرسله اللهُ رحمةً للعالمين، وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين، أمّا بعد:

فيَجُدُرُ التَّنبيهُ أَوَّلاً إلى أنّه ليس للإسلام رأيٌ في المسائل الفقهية والعقائدية على ما جاء في سؤالكم كشأن المذاهبِ والفِرَقِ، وإنّما له حُكْمٌ شَرْعِيٌّ يَتَجَلَّى في دليله وأمارته. ثمّ اعلم أنّ كلَّ عملٍ يُرادُ به التقرُّب إلى الله تعالى ينبغي أن يكون وِفْقَ شَرْعِهِ وعلى نحو ما أدّاه نبيُّهُ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّمَ، مُراعيًا في ذلك الكمِّيةَ والكيفيةَ والمكانَ والزمانَ المعيَّنِين شرعًا، فإن لم يهتد بذلك فتحصل المحدثات التي حذَّرنا منها النبيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّمَ في قوله: «وَإِيَّاكُمْ وَمُحْدَثَاتِ الأُمُورِ فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مُحْدَثَةٍ بِدْعَةٌ وَكُلَّ بِدْعَةٍ ضَلاَلَةٌ وَكُلَّ ضَلاَلَةٍ فِي النَّارِ»(١- أخرجه أبو داود في «السُّنَّة»: (4609)، وأحمد: (17608)، والدارمي: (96)، من حديث العرباض بن سارية رضي الله عنه، وصحَّحه الألباني في «صحيح الجامع»: (2549)، و«السلسلة الصحيحة»: (6/526) رقم: (2735).)، وقد قال تعالى: ﴿وَمَا آتَاكُم الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانتَهُوا﴾ [الحشر: 7]، وقوله تعالى: ﴿فَلْيَحْذَر   الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَن تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ﴾ [النور: 63].

ومَوْلِدُ المسيحِ لا يَخْتَلِفُ في حُكْمِهِ عن الاحتفال بالمولدِ النبويِّ إذ هو في عُرْفِ النَّاس لم يكن موجودًا على العهد النبويِّ، ولا في عَهْدِ أصحابِه وأهل القرون المفضَّلة، وإنّ كلَّ ما لم يكن على عهد رسولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّمَ وأصحابِه دينًا لا يكون اليوم دينًا على ما أشار إليه مالكٌ -رحمه الله- وقال: «مَنِ ابْتَدَعَ فِي الإِسْلاَمِ بِدْعَةً يَرَاهَا حَسَنَةً فَقَدْ زَعَمَ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَدْ خَانَ الرِّسَالَةَ، وَذَلِكَ لأَنَّ اللهَ تَعَالَى قَالَ: ﴿اليَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمْ الإِسْلاَمَ دِينًا﴾ [المائدة: 3]». فضلاً عن أنَّ مثلَ هذه الأعمالِ هي من سُنَنِ النَّصارى من أهلِ الكتاب الذين حذَّرنا الشرعُ من اتباعهم بالنصوص الآمرة بمخالفتهم وعدمِ التشبُّهِ بهم، لذلك ينبغي الاعتصام بالكتاب والسُّنَّة اعتقادًا وعِلْمًا وعَمَلاً؛ لأنّه السبيلُ الوحيدُ للتخلُّص من البدع وآثارها السيِّئةِ.

والعلمُ عند الله تعالى، وآخر دعوانا أنِ الحمد لله ربِّ العالمين، وصلى الله على نبيّنا محمّد وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين، وسلّم تسليمًا.



الجزائر في: 24 شعبان 1416ﻫ
الموافق ﻟ: 15 جانفي 1996م


-الشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين

السؤال : ما حكم تهنئة الكفار بأعيادهم ؟ . 

الجواب : 

تهنئة الكفار بعيد الكريسمس أو غيره من أعيادهم الدينية حرام بالاتفاق ، كما نقل ذلك ابن القيم - يرحمه الله - في كتاب ( أحكام أهل الذمة ) حيث قال : " وأما التهنئة بشعائر الكفر المختصة به فحرام بالاتفاق ، مثل أن يهنئهم بأعيادهم وصومهم ، فيقول: عيد مبارك عليك ، أو تهْنأ بهذا العيد ونحوه ، فهذا إن سلم قائله من الكفر فهو من المحرمات وهو بمنزلة أن يهنئه بسجوده للصليب بل ذلك أعظم إثماً عند الله ، وأشد مقتاً من التهنئة بشرب الخمر وقتل النفس ، وارتكاب الفرج الحرام ونحوه ، وكثير ممن لا قدر للدين عنده يقع في ذلك ، ولا يدري قبح ما فعل ، فمن هنّأ عبداً بمعصية أو بدعة ، أو كفر فقد تعرض لمقت الله وسخطه ." انتهى كلامه - يرحمه الله - . 
وإنما كانت تهنئة الكفار بأعيادهم الدينية حراماً وبهذه المثابة التي ذكرها ابن القيم لأن فيها إقراراً لما هم عليه من شعائر الكفر، ورضى به لهم ، وإن كان هو لا يرضى بهذا الكفر لنفسه ، لكن يحرم على المسلم أن يرضى بشعائر الكفر أو يهنّئ بها غيره ، لأن الله تعالى لا يرضى بذلك كما قال الله تعالى : { إن تكفروا فإن الله غني عنكم ولا يرضى لعباده الكفر وإن تشكروا يرضه لكم } وقال تعالى : { اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام ديناً } ، وتهنئتهم بذلك حرام سواء كانوا مشاركين للشخص في العمل أم لا . 

وإذا هنؤنا بأعيادهم فإننا لا نجيبهم على ذلك لأنها ليست بأعياد لنا ، ولأنها أعياد لا يرضاها الله تعالى ، لأنها إما مبتدعة في دينهم وإما مشروعة لكن نسخت بدين الإسلام الذي بعث الله به محمداً إلى جميع الخلق ، وقال فيه : { ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام ديناً فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين } . وإجابة المسلم دعوتهم بهذه المناسبة حرام ، لأن هذا أعظم من تهنئتهم بها لما في ذلك من مشاركتهم فيها . 

وكذلك يحرم على المسلمين التشبه بالكفار بإقامة الحفلات بهذه المناسبة ، أو تبادل الهدايا أو توزيع الحلوى ، أو أطباق الطعام ،أو تعطيل الأعمال ونحو ذلك لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : { من تشبّه بقوم فهو منهم } . قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه في كتابه : ( اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم مخالفة أصحاب الجحيم ) : " مشابهتهم في بعض أعيادهم توجب سرور قلوبهم بما هم عليه من الباطل ، وربما أطمعهم ذلك في انتهاز الفرص واستذلال الضعفاء " . انتهي كلامه يرحمه الله . 
ومن فعل شيئاً من ذلك فهو آثم سواء فعله مجاملة أو توددا أو حياء أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب لأنه من المداهنة في دين الله، ومن أسباب تقوية نفوس الكفار وفخرهم بدينهم . 
والله المسئول أن يعز المسلمين بدينهم ، ويرزقهم الثبات عليه ، وينصرهم على أعدائهم ، إنه قوي عزيز .


-الشيخ محمد المقرئ

لا تفعلوا... ناشدتكم الله؛ لا تفعلوا... فقط؛ لا تفعلوا! 

هل طالبتكم بعطاء؟ هل دعوتكم لبذل؟ هل استنهضتكم لتضحية؟ هل عرضتكم لبلاء؟ 

لم أصنع شيئاً من ذلك... ولا قريباً منه، وإنما ناشدتكم فقط؛ أن لا تفعلوا! 

ولو أنني سألتكم شيئاً من العطاء، أو البذل، أو التضحية، أو تحمل البلاء؛ لما تجاوزت بسؤالي ما هو واجب يلزمكم، وحق للأمة عليكم... وإلا فمتى يُستحق العطاء، ويتوجب البذل، وتُفرض التضحية، ويُتحمل البلاء، ما لم يكن في هذا الظرف التاريخي المصيري؟ ولكنني - فقط - ناشدتكم الله أن لا تفعلوا! 

هل هذا كثير؟ 

إنني لم أطالبكم إلا بالكف لا غير... إلا بالترك لا سواه! فهل هذا كثير؟! 

يا أمة القرآن... يا أمة "لا إله إلا الله"... 

إنني لا أدعوكِ إلا لأن لا تفعلي ما ليس من خصائصك... لأن لا تذيبي - في الملعونين - ذاتيتك... لأن لا تتشبهي بالممقوتين في عين الله، لأن لا تشاركي المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين... فهل هذا كثير؟ 

أدعوك لما ليس بفعل، بل هو الترك محض الترك! مجرد سلبية تقابل سلبيتك - بل سلبياتك - حيال ما يجب عليك أن تفعليه... سلبية لا تكلفك عملاً، ولا جهداً، ولا بذلاً، ولا أي مظهر من مظاهر الفعل... بل هو الترك محض الترك! 

يا أمة القرآن... يا أمة "لا إله إلا الله"... 

إن كل ما أقوله لك؛ دعي! اتركي! ذري! اعتزلي! اجتنبي! اتقي! لا تقترفي! لا تقربي! لا تفعلي!... أجل... لا تفعلي! فقط؛ لا تفعلي! 

لا تفعلي الحرام، ولا تقربي الآثام، ولا تقترفي الفواحش... 

وباختصار... 

لا تشاركي الممقوتين إعلان الحرب على الله في "رأس السنة"... لا تبارزي الله بالعصيان فتصيري أنت وعدوك في المعصية سواء... لا تحيي مناسبة ليست منك ولست منها... لا تشمتي أعداء الله فيك؛ وهم يرونك في غيهم سادرة، وفي أهوائهم ساعية... لا تطمعيهم فيك، في شرفك، في كرامتك، في دينك؛ إذ يجدونك بكل هذا مستهينة! 

أخاطبك يا كلَّ موحد... أهتف بك يا كل ناطق بـ "لا إله إلا الله"... 

أنشدك اللهَ، ثم الأمة، ثم شرف المسلمات، ثم ضعف الولدان، ثم... ثم نفسك... نفسك التي بين جنبيك... 

أيها المسلم حيث كنت، وإن كان أكثرنا لا يكاد يكون... 

أستحلفك برب الكعبة... برب الأقصى... برب مقدساتنا المهددة، برب حرماتنا المنتهكة... برب مقام نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي ينال منه الملعونون... برب كرامتنا المداسة... برب بلادنا المغتصبة... برب دمائنا المراقة في فلسطين، والشيشان، وأفغانستان، وكشمير، وجوجارات... وغيرها... برب دمائنا المرصودة للإراقة في العراق، وسوريا، ومصر، والمملكة العربية... وغيرها... 

أستحلفك بالله الذي لا إله إلا هو... 

لا تفوت على الأمة فرصة أن يراها الله على طاعته... بينما أصحاب "رأس السنة" جميعهم على معصيته... 

إنها مقابلة لها ما وراءها... مؤمنون مستضعفون طائعون، وكافرون مستكبرون عاصون... 

نعم... ضيَّعَ المسلمون أمتهم بما أضاعوا من دينها، ولكن أليس إقلاعهم عن الآثام، ربما كان أول الإصلاح، وأول التغيير، وأول ما يجب عليهم حيال دينهم، وتجاه أمتهم؟ 

أجل... هذا أول ما يجب... 

فيالله لو أنهم جعلوا هذا الأول توبة مستديمة، واتخذوا من تلك البداية سلوكاً على صراط مستقيم، وجعلوا من "رأس السنة" لحظة تاريخية حاسمة... وإنها للحظة ربما كانت من أشد لحظات غضب الله على الكافرين؛ {وَلا يَظْلِمُ رَبُّكَ أَحَداً} [الكهف: من الآية 49]... فلا تضيعوها... 

بالله عليكم؛ لا تضيعوها، ولا يرينَّ الله منكم ما لا يحب أن يراكم عليه... أو - حتى - لا يرين منكم ما يَكره أن تكونوا عليه... 

عباد الله... 

ألا إن "رأس السنة" هو بعض دينهم، وإنما كان قول المسلم الحق - مخاطباً الكافرين -: {لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ} [الكافرون: 6]... 

ألا فليرددها لسان حالكم - في "رأس السنة" ثم على الدوام؛ {قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ * لا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ * وَلا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ * وَلا أَنَا عَابِدٌ مَا عَبَدْتُمْ * وَلا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ * لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ} [الكافرون: 1 - 6].


-الشيخ عبد الوهاب الطريري





السؤال 
ما الأدلة على تحريم المشاركة في أعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة، ونحوها من المناسبات وما وجه دلالتها ؟ 

الجواب 
من أوسع من تكلم في هذه المسألة وبسطها شيخ الإسلام (ابن تيمية) في كتابه (اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم مخالفة أصحاب الجحيم) ، وقد حشد لذلك الأدلة العامة والخاصة، وجمع النصوص من الكتاب والسنة وأقوال السلف وإجماع الأمة، والأدلة من الاعتبار والنظر مما لا يحيط به إلا من آتاه الله بسطة في العلم والفقه، ودقة النظر، وحسن الاستدلال، وهو ما جمعه شيخ الإسلام – رحمه الله -. 
وأصل كلامه مبسوط واسع مفصل، فاختصرته في هذه الصفحات اختصاراً مع المحافظة على عبارته -ما أمكن- وهي صفحات تغري بالرجوع إلى أصلها ولا تغني عنه، يتضح من خلالها حكم هذه المسألة مزيلة كل لبس، كاشفة كل التباس .
قال رحمه الله : 
موافقة الكفار في أعيادهم لا تجوز من طريقين: الدليل العام، والأدلة الخاصة: 
أما الدليل العام: أن هذا موافقة لأهل الكتاب فيما ليس من ديننا، ولا عادة سلفنا، فيكون فيه مفسدة موافقتهم، وفي تركه مصلحة مخالفتهم، لما في مخالفتهم من المصلحة لنا، لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - (من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم) فإن موجب هذا تحريم التشبه بهم مطلقا، وكذلك قوله (خالفوا المشركين)، وأعيادهم من جنس أعمالهم التي هي دينهم أو شعار دينهم، الباطل.
وأما الأدلة الخاصة في نفس أعياد الكفار، فالكتاب والسنة والإجماع والاعتبار دالة على تحريم موافقة الكفار في أعيادهم.
أما الكتاب فقوله – تعالى -: (والذين لا يشهدون الزور وإذا مروا باللغو مروا كراما) قال محمد بن سيرين (لا يشهدون الزور) هو الشعانين – وهو من أعياد النصارى - وعن الربيع بن أنس قال: هو أعياد المشركين، وجاء عن غيرهم من السلف نحو ذلك. 
وإذا كان الله قد مدح ترك شهودها، الذي هو مجرد الحضور برؤية أو سماع، فكيف بالموافقة بما يزيد على ذلك من العمل، الذي هو عمل الزور لا مجرد شهوده. 
وأما السنة: الحديث الأول عن أنس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه – قال: قدم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم – المدينة، ولهم يومان يلعبون فيهما، فقال: ما هذان اليومان، قالوا: كنا نلعب فيهما في الجاهلية. فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم – (إن الله قد أبدلكم بهما خيرا منهما، يوم الأضحى، ويوم الفطر) فوجه الدلالة أن اليومين الجاهليين لم يقرهما رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ولا تركهم يلعبون فيهما على العادة، بل قال إن الله قد أبدلكم بهما يومين آخرين، والإبدال من الشيء يقتضي ترك المبدل منه، إذ لا يجمع بين البدل والمبدل منه .
الحديث الثاني: ما رواه أبو داود عن ثابت بن الضحاك قال: نذر رجل على عهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن ينحر إبلاً ببوانة، فأتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم –فقال: إني نذرت أن أنحر إبلا ببوانة، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:" هل كان فيها وثن من أوثان الجاهلية يعبد "، قالوا: لا، قال: فهل كان فيها عيد من أعيادهم، قالوا: لا، قال: فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:" أوف بنذرك فإنه لا وفاء لنذر في معصية الله ولا فيما لا يملك ابن آدم " (وبوانه اسم مكان قريب ينبع شمال مكة). 
وهذا يدل على أن الذبح بمكان عيدهم ومحل أوثانهم معصية لله، وإذا كان الذبح بمكان عيدهم منهيا عنه فكيف الموافقة في نفس العيد بفعل بعض الأعمال التي تعمل بسبب عيدهم؟
وهذا نهي شديد عن أن يفعل شيء من أعياد الجاهلية - على أي وجه كان - وأعياد الكفار من الكتابيين والأميين في دين الإسلام من جنس واحد .
وإذا كان الشارع قد حسم مادة أعياد أهل الأوثان؛ خشية أن يتدنس المسلم بشيء من أمر الكفار الذين قد أيس الشيطان أن يقيم أمرهم في جزيرة العرب، فالخشية من تدنسه بأوصاف الكتابيين الباقين أشد، والنهي عنه أوكد، كيف وقد تقدم الخبر الصادق بسلوك طائفة من هذه الأمة سبيلهم ؟
الدليل الثالث من السنة: أن هذا الحديث وغيره قد دل على أنه كان للناس في الجاهلية أعياد يجتمعون فيها، ومعلوم أنه لما بعث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - محا الله ذلك، فلم يبق شيء من هذه الأعياد، ومعلوم أنه لولا نهيه ومنعه لما ترك الناس تلك الأعياد؛ لأن المقتضى لها قائم من جهة الطبيعة التي تحب ما يصنع في الأعياد، خصوصاً أعياد الباطل من اللعب واللذات، ومن جهة العادة التي ألفت ما يعود من العيد، فإن العادة طبيعة ثانية وإذا كان المقتضى قائماً قوياً فلولا المانع القوي لما درست تلك الأعياد، وهذا يوجب العلم اليقيني بأن إمام المتقين - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يمنع أمته منعاً قوياً عن أعياد الكفار، ويسعى في دروسها وطمسها بكل سبيل، بل قد بالغ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -في أمر أمته بمخالفة أهل الكتاب في كثير من المباحات وصفات الطاعات؛ لئلا يكون ذلك ذريعة إلى موافقتهم في غير ذلك من أمورهم؛ ولتكون المخالفة في ذلك حاجزاً ومانعاً من سائر أمورهم؛ فإنه كلما كثرت المخالفة بينك وبين أهل الجحيم كان أبعد لك عن أعمال أهل الجحيم، فليس بعد حرصه على أمته ونصحه لهم - بأبي هو وأمي - غاية وكل ذلك من فضل الله عليه وعلى الناس، ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون . 
والوجه الرابع من السنة: ما خرجاه في الصحيحين عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها – قالت: دخل علي أبو بكر وعندي جاريتان من جواري الأنصار تغنيان بما تقاولت به الأنصار يوم بعاث، قالت وليستا بمغنيتين، فقال أبو بكر أبمزمور الشيطان في بيت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وذلك يوم عيد - فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم – (يا أبا بكر إن لكل قوم عيداً وهذا عيدنا) وهذا الحديث بدل على المنع من وجوه : أحدها قوله (إن لكل قوم عيداً وهذا عيدنا) فإن هذا يوجب اختصاص كل قوم بعيدهم، كما أنه - سبحانه - لما قال:" ولكل وجهة هو موليها " وقال:" لكل جعلنا منكم شرعة ومنهاجا " أوجب ذلك اختصاص كل قوم بوجهتهم وبشرعتهم، فإذا كان لليهود عيد وللنصارى عيد كانوا مختصين به فلا نشركهم فيه، كما لا نشركهم في قبلتهم وشرعتهم.
الوجه الثاني: قوله:" وهذا عيدنا " فإنه يقتضي حصر عيدنا في هذا فليس لنا عيد سواه. 
الوجه الثالث: أنه رخص في لعب الجواري بالدف وتغنيهن؛ معللاً بأن لكل قوم عيداً وأن هذا عيدنا، وذلك يقتضي أن الرخصة معللة بكونه عيد المسلمين، وأنها لا تتعدى إلى أعياد الكفار؛ ولأنه لا يرخص في اللعب في أعياد الكفار كما يرخص فيه في أعياد المسلمين، إذ لو كان ما يفعل في عيدنا من ذلك اللعب يسوغ مثله في أعياد الكفار أيضاً، لما (قال فإن لكل قوم عيدا وإن هذا عيدنا)، وهذا فيه دلالة على النهي عن التشبه بهم في اللعب ونحوه.
الدليل الرابع من السنة: أن أرض العرب ما زال فيها يهود ونصارى حتى أجلاهم عمر - رضي الله عنه - في خلافته، وكان في اليمن يهود كثير والنصارى بنجران وغيرها، والفرس بالبحرين، ومن المعلوم أن هؤلاء كانت لهم أعياد يتخذونها، ومن المعلوم أيضا أن المقتضي لما يفعل في العيد من الأكل والشرب واللباس والزينة واللعب والراحة ونحو ذلك قائم في النفوس كلها - إذا لم يوجد مانع - خصوصا نفوس الصبيان والنساء وأكثر الفارغين من الناس، ثم من كان له خبرة بالسير علم يقينا أن المسلمين على عهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما كانوا يشركونهم في شيء من أمرهم، ولا يغيرون لهم عادة في أعياد الكافرين، بل ذلك اليوم عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وسائر المسلمين يوم من الأيام لا يختصونه بشيء أصلا، فلولا أن المسلمين كان من دينهم الذي تلقوه عن نبيهم المنع من ذلك والكف عنه، لوجد من بعضهم فعل بعض ذلك. 
الدليل الخامس من السنة: ما رواه أبو هريرة - رضي الله عنه - أنه سمع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم – يقول: (نحن الآخرون السابقون يوم القيامة بيد أنهم أوتوا الكتاب من قبلنا وأوتيناه من بعدهم، فهذا يومهم الذي فرض الله عليهم فاختلفوا فيه فهدانا الله له، فالناس لنا فيه تبع، اليهود غداً والنصارى بعد غد " متفق عليه . 
وقد سمى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الجمعة عيداً في غير موضع، ونهى عن إفراده بالصوم؛ لما فيه من معنى العيد، وفي هذا الحديث ذكر أن الجمعة لنا، كما أن السبت لليهود والأحد للنصارى، فإذا نحن شاركناهم في عيدهم يوم السبت، أو عيد يوم الأحد خالفنا هذا الحديث، وإذا كان هذا في العيد الأسبوعي فكذلك في العيد الحولي، إذ لا فرق بل إذا كان هذا في عيد يعرف بالحساب العربي فكيف بأعياد الكافرين العجمية؟ التي لا تعرف إلا بالحساب الرومي القبطي أو الفارسي أو العبري ونحو ذلك.
وأما الدليل من الإجماع والآثار فمن وجوه. 
أحدها: ما قدمت التنبيه عليه من أن اليهود والنصارى والمجوس ما زالوا في أمصار المسلمين ثم لم يكن على عهد السلف من المسلمين من يشركهم في شيء من أعيادهم، فلولا قيام المانع في نفوس الأمة كراهة ونهياً من ذلك وإلا لوقع ذلك كثيراً؛ فعلم وجود المانع، والمانع هنا هو الدين، فعلم أن دين الإسلام هو المانع.
الموقف الثاني: أنه في شروط عمر - رضي الله عنه - التي اتفق عليها الصحابة وسائر الفقهاء بعدهم، أن أهل الذمة من أهل الكتاب لا يظهرون أعيادهم في دار الإسلام، وسموا الشعانين والباعوث – وهي من أعياد النصارى -، فإذا كان المسلمون قد اتفقوا على منعهم من إظهارها، فكيف يسوغ للمسلمين فعلها؟ أو ليس فعل المسلم لها أشد من فعل الكافر لها مظهرا لها؟ وعلى التقديرين فالمسلم ممنوع من المعصية ومن شعائر المعصية ولو لم يكن في فعل المسلم لها من الشر إلا تجرئة الكافر على إظهارها؛ لقوة قلبه بالمسلم، فكيف بالمسلم إذا فعلها؟ فكيف وفيها من الشر ما سنبنيه على بعضه؟ - إن شاء الله تعالى -.
الموقف الثالث: قال عمر – رضي الله عنه - :" لا تعلموا رطانة الأعاجم ولا تدخلوا على المشركين في كنائسهم يوم عيدهم فإن السخطة تنزل عليهم " وعن عبد الله بن عمرو - رضي الله عنهما - قال:" من بنى ببلاد الأعاجم وصنع نيروزهم ومهرجانهم، وتشبه بهم حتى يموت - وهو كذلك - حشر معهم يوم القيامة ".
وقال عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه– " اجتنبوا أعداء الله في عيدهم " فهذا عمر - رضي الله عنه -نهى عن لسانهم وعن مجرد دخول الكنيسة عليهم يوم عيدهم، فكيف بفعل بعض أفعالهم أو بفعل ما هو من مقتضيات دينهم؟ أليست موافقتهم في العمل أعظم من الموافقة في اللغة؟ أو ليس بعض أعمال عيدهم أعظم من مجرد الدخول عليهم في عيدهم؟ وإذا كان السخط ينزل عليهم يوم عيدهم بسبب عملهم، فمن يشركهم في العمل أو بعضه أليس قد تعرض لعقوبة ذلك، ثم قوله: (اجتنبوا أعداء الله في عيدهم) أليس نهيا عن لقائهم والاجتماع بهم فيه؟ فكيف بمن عمل عيدهم؟ وأما عبد الله بن عمرو فصرح أنه من بنى ببلادهم وصنع نيروزهم ومهرجانهم وتشبه بهم حتى يموت حشر معهم؟ وهذا يقتضي أنه جعله كافراً بمشاركتهم في مجموع هذه الأمور أو جعل ذلك من الكبائر الموجبة للنار.
وأما الاعتبار في مسألة العيد فمن وجوه:
أحدها: أن الأعياد من جملة الشرع والمناهج والمناسك التي قال الله – سبحانه -:" لكل جعلنا منكم شرعة ومنهاجا " وقال:" لكل أمة جعلنا منسكا هم ناسكوه " كالقبلة والصلاة والصيام، فلا فرق بين مشاركتهم في العيد وبين مشاركتهم في سائر المناهج، فإن الموافقة في جميع العيد موافقة في الكفر، والموافقة في بعض فروعه موافقة في بعض شعب الكفر، بل الأعياد هي من أخص ما تتميز به الشرائع، ومن أظهر ما لها من الشعائر، فالموافقة فيها موافقة في أخص شرائع الكفر وأظهر شعائره، ولا ريب أن الموافقة في هذا قد تنتهي إلى الكفر في الجملة بشروطه، وأما مبدؤها فأقل أحواله أن تكون معصية، وإلى هذا الاختصاص أشار النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بقوله (إن لكل قوم عيدا وإن هذا عيدنا) .
الوجه الثاني من الاعتبار: أن ما يفعلونه في أعيادهم معصية لله؛ لأنه إما محدث مبتدع وإما منسوخ، وأما ما يتبع ذلك من التوسع في العادات من الطعام واللباس واللعب والراحة، فهو تابع لذلك العيد الديني، كما أن ذلك تابع له في دين الإسلام، فموافقة هؤلاء المغضوب عليهم والضالين في ذلك من أقبح المنكرات. 
الوجه الثالث من الاعتبار: أنه إذا سوغ فعل القليل من ذلك أدى إلى فعل الكثير، ثم إذا اشتهر الشيء دخل فيه عوام الناس وتناسوا أصله، حتى يصير عادة للناس بل عيدا حتى يضاهى بعيد الله، بل قد يزيد عليه حتى يكاد أن يفضي إلى موت الإسلام وحياة الكفر، كما قد سوله الشيطان لكثير ممن يدعي الإسلام فيما يفعلونه في آخر صوم النصارى من الهدايا والأفراح والنفقات وكسوة الأولاد وغير ذلك مما يصير به مثل عيد المسلمين، بل البلاد المصاقبة للنصارى التي قل علم أهلها وإيمانهم قد صار ذلك أغلب عندهم وأبهى في نفوسهم من عيد الله ورسوله 
الوجه الرابع من الاعتبار: أن الأعياد والمواسم في الجملة لها منفعة عظيمة في دين الخلق ودنياهم، كانتفاعهم بالصلاة والزكاة والصيام والحج ولهذا جاءت بها كل شريعة كما قال – تعالى -:" لكل أمة جعلنا منسكا هم ناسكوه " وقال:" ولكل أمة جعلنا منسكا ليذكروا اسم الله على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام " ثم إن الله شرع على لسان خاتم النبيين من الأعمال ما فيه صلاح الخلق على أتم الوجوه، وهو الكمال المذكور في قوله - تعالى- اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم.
ولا يخفى ما جعل الله في القلوب من التشوق إلى العيد والسرور به والاهتمام بأمره إنفاقا واجتماعا وراحة ولذة وسرورا، وكل ذلك يوجب تعظيمه لتعلق الأغراض به، فلهذا جاءت الشريعة في العيد بإعلان ذكر الله فيه، حتى جعل فيه من التكبير في صلاته وخطبته وغير ذلك مما ليس في سائر الصلوات، فأقامت فيه - من تعظيم الله وتنزيل الرحمة خصوصا - العيد الأكبر ما فيه صلاح الخلق كما دل على ذلك قوله –تعالى-: "وأذن في الناس بالحج يأتوك رجالا وعلى كل ضامر يأتين من كل فج عميق ليشهدوا منافع لهم" فصار ما وسع على النفوس فيه من العادات الطبيعية عونا على انتفاعها بما خص به من العبادات الشرعية فإذا أعطيت النفوس في غير ذلك اليوم حظها أو بعض الذي يكون في عيد الله فترت عن الرغبة في عيد الله وزال ما كان له عندها من المحبة والتعظيم، فنقص بسبب ذلك تأثير العمل الصالح فيه، فخسرت خسرانا مبينا .
الوجه الخامس من الاعتبار: أن مما يفعلونه في عيدهم منه ما هو كفر ومنه ما هو حرام ومنه ما هو مباح لو تجرد عن مفسدة المشابهة، ثم التمييز بين هذا وهذا يظهر غالبا وقد يخفى على كثير من العامة، فالمشابهة فيما لم يظهر تحريمه للعالم يوقع العامي في أن يشابههم فيما هو حرام، وهذا هو الواقع فجنس الموافقة تلبس على العامة دينهم حتى لا يميزوا بين المعروف والمنكر .
الوجه السادس من الاعتبار: أن الله –تعالى- جبل بني آدم بل سائر المخلوقات على التفاعل بين الشيئين المتشابهين، وكلما كانت المشابهة أكثر كان التفاعل في الأخلاق والصفات أتم حتى يؤول الأمر إلى أن لا يتميز أحدهما عن الآخر، إلا بالعين فقط .
فالمشابهة والمشاكلة في الأمور الظاهرة توجب مشابهة ومشاكلة في الأمور الباطنة على وجه المسارقة والتدريج الخفي، وقد رأينا اليهود والنصارى الذين عاشروا المسلمين هم أقل كفرا من غيرهم، كما رأينا المسلمين الذين أكثروا من معاشرة اليهود والنصارى هم أقل إيمانا من غيرهم ممن جرد الإسلام. 
والمشاركة في الهدي الظاهر توجب أيضا مناسبة وائتلافا وإن بعد المكان والزمان فهذا أيضا أمر محسوس، فمشابهتهم في أعيادهم ولو بالقليل هو سبب لنوع ما من اكتساب أخلاقهم التي هي ملعونة، وما كان مظنة لفساد خفي غير منضبط علق الحكم به ودار التحريم عليه، فنقول مشابهتهم في الظاهر سبب ومظنة لمشابهتهم في عين الأخلاق والأفعال المذمومة، بل في نفس الاعتقادات وتأثير ذلك لا يظهر ولا ينضبط ونفس الفساد الحاصل من المشابهة قد لا يظهر ولا ينضبط، وقد يتعسر أو يتعذر زواله بعد حصوله لو تفطن له، وكل ما كان سببا إلى مثل هذا الفساد فإن الشارع يحرمه كما دلت عليه الأصول المقررة.
الوجه السابع من الاعتبار: أن المشابهة في الظاهر تورث نوع مودة ومحبة وموالاة في الباطن كما أن المحبة في الباطن تورث المشابهة في الظاهر، وهذا أمر يشهد به الحس والتجربة؛ فإذا كانت المشابهة في أمور دنيوية تورث المحبة والموالاة، فكيف بالمشابهة في أمور دينية؟ فإن إفضاءها إلى نوع من الموالاة أكثر وأشد، والمحبة والموالاة لهم تنافي الإيمان، قال الله –تعالى-: "يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين فترى الذين في قلوبهم مرض يسارعون فيهم يقولون نخشى أن تصيبنا دائرة فعسى الله أن يأتي بالفتح أو أمر من عنده فيصبحوا على ما أسروا في أنفسهم نادمين ويقول الذين آمنوا أهؤلاء الذين أقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم إنهم لمعكم حبطت أعمالهم فأصبحوا خاسرين ".


-الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين

السؤال : ما حكم أكل الطعام الذي يعد من أجل عيد النصارى ؟ وما حكم إجابة دعواتهم عند احتفالهم بمولد المسيح عليه السلام ؟

الجواب: 

لا يجوز الاحتفال بالأعياد المبتدعة كعيد الميلاد للنصارى ، وعيد النيروز والمهرجان ، وكذا ما أحدثه المسلمون كالميلاد في ربيع الأول ، وعيد الإسراء في رجب ونحو ذلك ، ولا يجوز الأكل من ذلك الطعام الذي أعده النصارى أو المشركون في موسم أعيادهم ، ولا تجوز إجابة دعوتهم عند الاحتفال بتلك الأعياد ، وذلك لأن إجابتهم تشجيع لهم ، وإقرار لهم على تلك البدع ، ويكون هذا سبباً في انخداع الجهلة بذلك ، واعتقادهم أنه لا بأس به ، والله أعلم . 


-اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث و الإفتاء

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده .. وبعد : 

فقد اطلعت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء على ما ورد إلى سماحة المفتي العام من عدد من المستفتين والمحالة استفتاءاتهم إلى اللجنة الدائمة من الأمانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء برقم 3825 وتاريخ 21/7/1420هـ ، وقد سأل المستفتون أسئلة عن حكم الاهتمام بالألفية الإفرنجية والاحتفال بها وغير ذلك من الأمور المتعلقة بها ، نكتفي بذكر سؤالين منها : 
ففي أحدها يقول السائل : ( نرى في هذه الأيام ما تبثه وسائل الإعلام من رصد الأحداث والإجراءات بمناسبة حلول عام 2000 الميلادي وبداية الآلف الثالثة والكفار من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم يبتهجون بذلك ويعلقون على هذه المناسبة آمالاً ، والسؤال يا سماحة الشيخ : أن بعض من ينتسب للإسلام صاروا يهتمون بذلك ويعدونها مناسبة سعيدة فيربطون زواجهم أو أعمالهم بها أو يقومون بوضع دعاية لتلك المناسبة على محلاتهم أو شركاتهم وغير ذلك مما يسوء المسلم فما حكم الشرع في تعظيم هذه المناسبة والاحتفاء بها وتبادل التهاني من أجلها شفهياً أو بطبع البطاقات .. الخ ، وجزاكم الله عن الإسلام والمسلمين خير الجزاء . ) 

وجاء في سؤال آخر : ( يستعد اليهود والنصارى لحلول عام 2000 حسب تاريخهم ، بشكل غير عادي لترويج خططهم ومعتقداتهم في العالم وبالأخص بالدول الإسلامية . 

وقد تأثر بعض المسلمين بهذه الدعاية فأخذوا يعدون العدة ومنهم من أعلن عن تخفيض على بضاعته بهذه المناسبة ، ويخشى أن يتطور الأمر إلى عقيدة المسلمين في موالاتهم لغير المسلمين . 
نأمل بيان حكم مجارات المسلمين للكفار في مناسباتهم والدعاية لها والاحتفال بها وحكم تعطيل الأعمال في بعض المؤسسات والشركات بهذه المناسبة . 
وهل فعل شيء من هذه الأمور وما شابهها أو الرضى بها يؤثر على عقيدة المسلم ) . 

وبعد دراسة اللجنة للأسئلة المذكورة أجابت بما يلي : 
إن أعظم نعمة أنعم الله بها على عباده هي نعمة الإسلام والهداية على صراطه المستقيم ، ومن رحمته سبحانه أن فرض على عباده المؤمنين أن يسألوه هدايته في صلواتهم ، فيسألوه حصول الهداية للصراط المستقيم والثبات عليها ، ووصف سبحانه هذا الصراط بأنه صراط الذين أنعم الله علهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وليس صراط المنحرفين عنه من اليهود والنصارى وسائر الكفرة والمشركين . 

إذا عُلم هذا : فالواجب على المسلم معرفة قدر نعمة الله فيقوم بشكر الله سبحانه قولاً وعملاً واعتقاداً وعليه أن يحرس هذه النعمة ويحوطها ويعمل الأسباب التي تحفظها من الزوال . 

وإن الناظر من أهل البصيرة في دين الله في عالم اليوم الذي التبس فيه الحق بالباطل على كثير من المسلمين ليرى بوضوح جهود أعداء الإسلام في طمس حقائقه ، وإطفاء نوره ، ومحاولة إبعاد المسلمين عنه ، وقطع صلتهم به ، بكل وسيلة ممكنة ، فضلاً عن تشويه صورته ، وإلصاق التهم والأكاذيب به لصد البشر جميعاً عن سبيل الله والإيمان بما أنزل على رسوله محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومصداق ذلك في قول الله تعالى : ( ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفاراً من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق ) وقوله سبحانه وتعالى : ( ودّت طائفة من أهل الكتاب لو يضلونكم وما يضلون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون ) وقوله جل وعلا : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تطيعوا الذين كفروا يردكم على أعقابكم فتنقلبوا خاسرين ) . وقوله عز وجل : ( قل يا أيها الكتاب لم تصدون عن سبيل الله من آمن تبغونها عوجاً وأنتم شهداء وما الله بغافل عما تعملون ) وغيرها من الآيات . 

لكن - ومع ذلك كله - فالله عز وجل وعد بحفظ دينه وكتابه فقال جل وعلا : ( إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون ) فالحمد لله كثيراً ، وأخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لا يزال طائفة من أمته على الحق ظاهرين لا يضرهم من خذلهم ولا من خالفهم حتى تقوم الساعة ، فالحمد لله كثيراً ، ونسأله سبحانه وهو القريب المجيب أن يجعلنا وإخواننا المسلمين منهم إنه جواد كريم . 

هذا .. واللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء وهي تسمع وترى الاستعداد الكبير والاهتمام البالغ من طوائف اليهود والنصارى ومن تأثر بهم ممن ينتسب للإسلام بمناسبة تمام عام ألفين واستقبال الألفية الثالثة بالحساب الإفرنجي لا يسعها إلا النصح والبيان لعموم المسلمين عن حقيقة هذه المناسبة وحكم الشرع المطهر فيها ليكون المسلمون على بصيرة من دينهم ويحذروا من الانحراف إلى ضلالات المغضوب عليهم والضالين . 

فنقول : 

أولاً : إن اليهود والنصارى يعلقون على هذه الألفية أحداثاً وآمالاً يجزمون بتحققها أو يكادون لأنها ناتجة عن بحوث ودراسات كما زعموا ، كما يربطون بعضاً من قضايا عقائدهم بهذه الألفية زاعمين أنها مما جاءت في كتبهم المحرفة .. والواجب على المسلم ألا يلتفت إليها ولا يركن إليها ، بل يستغني بكتاب ربه سبحانه وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عما سواهما ، وأما النظريات والآراء المخالفة لهما فلا تعدو كونها وهماً . 

ثانياً : لا تخلو هذه المناسبة وأشباهها من لبس الحق بالباطل ، والدعوة إلى الكفر والضلال والإباحية والإلحاد ، وظهور ما هو منكر شرعاً ومن ذلك : الدعوة إلى وحدة الأديان ، وتسوية الإسلام بغيره من الملل والنحل الباطلة ، والتبرك بالصليب ، وإظهار شعائر والنصرانية واليهودية ونحو ذلك من الأفعال التي تتضمن : إما كون الشريعة النصرانية واليهودية المبدلتين المنسوختين موصلة إلى الله ، وإما استحسان بعض ما فيهما مما يخالف دين الإسلام أو غير ذلك مما هو كفر بالله وبرسوله وبالإسلام بإجماع الأمة ، هذا فضلاً عن كونه وسيلة من وسائل تغريب المسلمين عن دينهم . 

ثالثاً : استفاضت الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة والآثار الصحيحة في النهي عن مشابهة الكفار فيما هو من خصائصهم ومن ذلك مشابهتهم في أعيادهم واحتفالاتهم بها ، والعيد : اسم جنس يدخل فيه كل يوم يعود ويتكرر يعظمه الكفار أو مكان للكفار لهم فيه اجتماع ديني ، وكل عمل يحدثونه في هذه الأمكنة والأزمنة فهو من أعيادهم ، فليس النهي عن خصوص أعيادهم بل كل ما يعظمونه يدخل في ذلك وكذلك ما قبله وما بعده من الأيام التي هي كالحريم له كما نبه على ذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى . 

ومما جاء في النهي عن خصوص المشابهة في الأعياد قوله تعالى : ( والذين لا يشهدون الزور ) في ذكر صفات عباد الله المؤمنين ، فقد فسرها جماعة من السلف كابن سيرين ومجاهد والربيع بن أنس : بأن الزور هو أعياد الكفار ، وثبت عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أنه قال : قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ولهم يومان يلعبان فيهما فقال : ( ما هذان اليومان ؟ قالوا : كنا نلعب فيهما في الجاهلية ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن الله قد أبدلكم بهما خيراً منهما : يوم الأضحى ويوم الفطر ) خرجه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي بسند صحيح . 

وصح عن ثابت بن الضحاك رضي الله عنه أنه قال : ( نذر رجل على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ينحر إبلاً ببوانة ، فأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إني نذرت أن أنحر إبلاً ببوانة ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل كان فيها من وثن من أوثان الجاهلية يعبد ؟ قالوا : لا ، قال : فهل كان فيها عيد من أعيادهم ؟ قالوا : لا . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أوف بنذرك ، فإنه لا وفاء لنذر في معصية الله ، ولا فيما لا يملك ابن آدم ) خرجه أبو داود بإسناد صحيح . 

وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : لا تدخلوا على المشركين في كنائسهم يوم عيدهم فإن السخطة تنزل عليهم ، وقال أيضاً : اجتنبوا أعداء الله في عيدهم . 

وعن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال : من بنى ببلاد الأعاجم فصنع نيروزهم ومهرجانهم وتشبه بهم حتى يموت وهو كذلك حشر معهم يوم القيامة . 

رابعاً : وينهى أيضاً عن أعياد الكفار لاعتبارات كثيرة منها : 
أن مشابهتهم في بعض أعيادهم يوجب سرور قلوبهم وانشراح صدورهم بما هم عليه من الباطل . 
والمشابهة والمشاكلة في الأمور الظاهرة توجب مشابهة ومشاكلة في الأمور الباطنة من العقائد الفاسدة على وجه المسارقة والتدرج الخفي . 

ومن أعظم المفاسد - أيضاً - الحاصلة من ذلك : أن مشابهة الكفار في الظاهر تورث نوع مودة ومحبة وموالاة في الباطن ، والمحبة والموالاة لهم تنافي الإيمان كما قال تعالى : ( يا أيها الذي آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين ) ، وقال سبحانه : ( لا تجد قوماً يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله .. ) الآية . 

خامساً : بناء على ما تقدم فلا يجوز لمسلم يؤمن بالله رباً وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبياً ورسولاً أن يقيم احتفالات لأعياد لا أصل لها في دين الإسلام ومنها الألفية المزعومة ، ولا يجوز أيضاً حضورها ولا المشاركة فيها ولا الإعانة عليها بأي شيء كان ، لأنها إثم ومجاوزة لحدود الله والله تعالى يقول : ( ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان واتقوا الله إن الله شديد العقاب ) . 

سادساً : لا يجوز لمسلم التعاون مع الكفار بأي وجه من وجوه التعاون في أعيادهم ومن ذلك : إشهار أعيادهم وإعلانها ، ومنها الألفية المذكورة ولا الدعوة إليها بأي وسيلة سواء كانت الدعوة عن طريق وسائل الأعلام ، أو نصب الساعات واللوحات الرقمية ، أو صناعة الملابس والأغراض التذكارية ، أو طبع البطاقات أو الكراسات المدرسية ، أو عمل التخفيضات التجارية والجوائز المادية من أجلها أو الأنشطة الرياضية أو نشر شعار خاص بها . 

سابعاً : لا يجوز لمسلم اعتبار أعياد الكفار ومنا الألفية المذكورة ونحوها مناسبات سعيدة وأوقاتاً مباركة فتعطل فيها الأعمال وتجري فيها عقود الزواج أو ابتداء الأعمال التجارية أو افتتاح المشاريع وغيرها ، ولا يجوز أن يعتقد في هذه الأيام ميزة على غيرها ، لأن هذه الأيام كغيرها من الأيام ولأن هذا من الاعتقاد الفاسد الذي لا يغير من حقيقتها شيئاً ، بل إن هذا الاعتقاد فيها هو إثم على إثم نسأل الله العافية والسلامة . 

ثامناً : لا يجوز لمسلم التهنئة بأعياد الكفار ، لأن ذلك نوع رضى بما هم عليه من الباطل وإدخال للسرور عليهم قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالى - : ( وأما التهنئة بشعائر الكفر المختصة به فحرام بالاتفاق ، مثل أن يهنئهم بأعيادهم وصومهم فيقول : عيد مبارك عليك ، أو تهنأ بهذا العيد ونحوه ، فهذا إن سلم قائله من الكفر فهو من المحرمات ، وهو بمنزلة أن يهنئه بسجوده للصليب ، بل ذلك أعظم إثماً عند الله وأشد مقتاً من التهنئة بشرب الخمر وقتل النفس وارتكاب الفرج المحرم ونحوه . 

وكثير ممن لا قدر للدين عنده يقع في ذلك ولا يدري قبح ما فعل ، فمن هنأ عبداً بمعصية أو بدعة أو كفر فقد تعرض لمقت الله وسخطه .) أ.هـ 

تاسعاً : شرفٌ للمسلمين التزامهم بتاريخ هجرة نبيهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أجمع عليه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وأرَّخوا به بدون احتفال وتوارثه المسلمون من بعدهم منذ أربعة عشر قرناً إلى يومنا هذا ، لذا فلا يجوز لمسلم التولي عن التاريخ الهجري والأخذ بغيره من تواريخ أمم الأرض كالتاريخ الميلادي فإنه من استبدال الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير . 

هذا ونوصي جميع إخواننا المسلمين بتقوى الله حق التقوى وبالعمل بطاعته والبعد عن معاصيه ، والتواصي بذلك والصبر عليه . 

وليجتهد كل مؤمن ناصح لنفسه حريص على نجاتها من غضب الله ولعنته في الدنيا والآخرة في تحقيق العلم والإيمان وليتخذ الله هادياً ونصيراً وحاكماً وولياً ، فإنه نعم المولى ونعم النصير ، وكفى بربك هادياً ونصيراً وليدع بدعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : اللهم رب جبرائيل وميكائيل وإسرافيل فاطر السماوات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة ، أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون ، اهدني لما اخٌتلف فيه من الحق بإذنك إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم ، والحمد لله رب العالمين . 
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه .

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

الاحتفال برأس السنة الميلادية


د. نايف بن أحمد الحمد


الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده وبعد ففي كل عام مثل هذا الوقت تنشط وسائل الإعلام المرئية والمسموعة والمقروءة في كثير من الدول الإسلامية فضلا عن غيرها لنشر برامج احتفالات رأس السنة الميلادية ودعوة الناس للمشاركة فيها وتخصيص أماكن معينة للاحتفالات وتُزين الشوارع والأماكن العامة والخاصة بأنواع كثيرة ومتنوعة من أشكال الزينة مما يوجب على العلماء وطلبة العلم بيان حكم ذلك شرعا لذا فقد جمعت ما تيسر من الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية وأقوال أهل العلم ورتبتها مع إضافات يسيرة فأقول مستعينا بالله تعالى :

أولاً: مما يعلم من الدين بالضرورة أن الله تعالى قد أكمل لنا الدين وأتم الرسالة قال تعالى ( الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْأِسْلامَ دِيناً)(المائدة:3  ) ولا دين حق الآن غير الإسلام الذي بعث الله به محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم قال تعالى ( إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الْأِسْلامُ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْياً بَيْنَهُمْ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ) (آل عمران:19) وقال تعالى( وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْأِسْلامِ دِيناً فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ) (آل عمران:85) قال الإمام ابن جرير الطبري رحمه الله تعالى :" يعني بذلك جلّ ثناؤه: ومن يطلب دينا غير دين الإسلام لـيدين به، فلن يقبل الله منه، ( وَهُوَ فِى ٱلآخِرَةِ مِنَ ٱلْخَـٰسِرِين   ) يقول: من البـاخسين أنفسهم حظوظها من رحمة الله عزّ وجلّ. وذُكر أن أهل كل ملة ادّعوا أنهم هم الـمسلـمون لـما نزلت هذه الآية، فأمرهم الله بـالـحجّ إن كانوا صادقـين، لأن من سنة الإسلام الـحجّ، فـامتنعوا، فأدحض الله بذلك حجتهم " ا.هـ التفسير 3/241

وقال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى : " وقوله تعالى ( إِنَّ ٱلدِّينَ عِندَ ٱللَّهِ ٱلإسْلَـٰمُ ) إخبار منه تعالى بأنه لا دين عنده يقبله من أحد سوى الإسلام، وهو اتباع الرسل فيما بعثهم الله به في كل حين حتى خُتموا بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلّم الذي سد جميع الطرق إليه إلا من جهة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلّم، فمن لقي الله بعد بعثة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلّم بدين على غير شريعته فليس بمتقبل، كما قال تعالى: ( وَمَن يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ ٱلإسْلَـٰمِ دِينًا فَلَن يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ ) " ا.هـ التفسير 2/19

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم: ( تجيء الأعمال يوم القيامة، فتجيء الصلاة فتقول: يا رب أنا الصلاة، فيقول: إنك على خير، فتجيء الصدقة فتقول: يا رب أنا الصدقة فيقول: إنك على خير، ثم يجيء الصيام، فيقول: أي يا رب أنا الصيام، فيقول: إنك على خير، ثم تجيء الأعمال على ذلك فيقول الله عز وجلّ: إنك على خير، ثم يجيء الإسلام فيقول: يا رب أنت السلام وأنا الإسلام، فيقول الله عز وجلّ: إنك على خير بك اليوم آخذ وبك أعطي، فقال الله عز وجلّ في كتابه: ( وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْأِسْلامِ دِيناً فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ) رواه أحمد (8678) وأبو يعلى (6236) قال الهيثمي :" وفيه: عباد بن راشد، وثقه أبو حاتم وغيره، وضعفه جماعة، وبقية رجال أحمد رجال الصحيح " ا.هـ مجمع الزوائد 10/624 قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى : " فالإسلام دين أهل السموات ودين أهل التوحيد من أهل الأرض لا يقبل الله من أحد دينا سواه فأديان أهل الأرض ستة واحد للرحمن وخمسة للشيطان فدين الرحمن هو الإسلام والتي للشيطان اليهودية والنصرانية والمجوسية والصابئة ودين المشركين "ا.هـ مدارج السالكين 

وقد بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معنى الإسلام بيانا شافيا فعن أبي هُرَيرةَ رضي الله عنه قال: كانَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم بارِزاً يَوْماً للناسِ، فأتاهُ رَجُلٌ فقالَ: ما الإِيمانُ؟ قال: الإِيمانُ أنْ تُؤْمِنَ باللَّهِ، ومَلاَئِكتِهِ، وبِلقائه، وَرُسُلِهِ، وتُؤْمِنَ بالبَعْثِ. قال: ما الإِسلامُ؟ قال: الإِسْلامُ أنْ تَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ ولا تُشْرِكَ بهِ، وَتُقِيمَ الصلاةَ، وَتُؤَدّيَ الزكاةَ المَفْروضةَ، وتَصومَ رَمضانَ. قال: ما الإِحسانُ؟ قال: أنْ تَعْبُدَ اللَّهِ كأَنكَ تَراهُ، فإنْ لم تَكُنْ تَراهُ فإِنهُ يراك. قال: مَتى الساعةُ ؟ قال: ما المسؤولُ عنها بأعلمَ مِنَ السائل. وسأُخبِرُكَ عنْ أشَراطها: إِذا وَلَدَت الأَمَةُ رَبها؛ وإِذَا تَطاوَلَ رُعاةُ الإِبلِ البُهْمِ في البُنْيانِ، في خَمْس لا يَعْلَمُهنَّ إلاَّ اللَّهُ. ثمَّ تَلا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم: ( إنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ عِلمُ السَاعةِ) الآية. ثمَ أدْبَرَ. فقال رُدوهُ. فلم يَرَوا شَيئاً. فقال: هذا جِبْريلُ جاءَ يُعَلِّمُ الناسَ دِينَهُم " رواه البخاري ( 50)

و عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما قال : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( بُنِيَ الإِسْلاَمُ عَلَى خَمْسٍ. شَهَادَةِ أَنْ لاَ إِلهَ إِلاَّ الله، وَأَنَّ مُحَمدا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ. وَإِقَامِ الصلاَةِ. وَإِيتَاءِ الزكاةِ. وَحَجِّ الْبَيْتِ. وَصَوْمِ رَمَضَانَ ) رواه البخاري(8) ومسلم (79) وهذا الأمر شامل جميع الأمم من أهل الكتاب وغيرهم فمن لم يؤمن به عليه الصلاة والسلام ويتبعه فهو من أهل هذه الآية ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أُولَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ) (البينة:6) وعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه عَنْ رَسُولِ اللّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنهُ قَالَ: ( وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمدٍ بِيَدِهِ لاَ يَسْمَعُ بِي أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذِهِ الأُمةِ يَهُودِي وَلاَ نَصْرَانِي ، ثُم يَمُوتُ وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِالَّذِي أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ ، إِلاَّ كَانَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النارِ ) رواه مسلم (341) .

ثانيا : أن مما أخبر عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أقواما من أمته ستقلد أهل الكتاب فيما يفعلونه فعن أبي سعيدٍ رضيَ اللهُ عنه أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال لتتّبِعُن سَنَنَ من كان قبلَكم شِبراً بشِبرٍ وذِراعاً بذِراع، حتّى لو سَلَكوا جُحرَ ضَبٍّ لَسَلكتُموهُ. قلنا: يارسولَ الله، اليهودَ والنصارَى ؟ قال: فمَن ) رواه البخاري ( 3381) ومسلم (6732) ورواه الحاكم (8454)وصححه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وفي آخره: ( وحتى لو أن أحدهم جامع امرأته بالطريق لفعلتموه ) قال المناوي : إسناده صحيح .تحفة الأحوذي 6/342 قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :" هذا خرج مخرج الخبر عن وقوع ذلك والذم لمن يفعله كما كان يخبر عما يفعل الناس بين يدي الساعة من الأشراط والأمور المحرمة " ا.هـ فيض القدير 5/262
قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله تعالى : " والمراد بالشبر والذراع وجحر الضب التمثيل بشدة الموافقة لهم، والمراد الموافقة في المعاصي والمخالفات لا في الكفر، وفي هذا معجزة ظاهرة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم فقد وقع ما أخبر به صلى الله عليه وسلّم "ا.هـ شرح صحيح مسلم 16/189تحفة الأحوذي 6/342
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى : " والمقصود من هذه الأخبار عما يقع من الأقوال والأفعال المنهي عنها شرعا مما يشابه أهل الكتاب قبلنا أن الله ورسوله ينهيان عن مشابهتهم في أقوالهم وأفعالهم حتى لو كان قصد المؤمن خيرا لكنه تشبه ففعله في الظاهر فعلهم "ا.هـ البداية والنهاية 2/142
قال المناوي رحمه الله تعالى : " وذا من معجزاته فقد اتبع كثير من أمته سنن فارس في شيمهم ومراكبهم وملابسهم وإقامة شعارهم في الحروب وغيرها وأهل الكتابين في زخرفة المساجد وتعظيم القبور حتى كاد أن يعبدها العوام وقبول الرشا وإقامة الحدود على الضعفاء دون الأقوياء وترك العمل يوم الجمعة " ا.هـ فيض القدير 5/262
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى : " ووقع في حديث عبدالله بن عمرو عند الشافعي بسند صحيح «لتركبن سنة من كان قبلكم حلوها ومرها» " ا.هـ فتح الباري 15/235
وهذا التقليد قد بلغ مبلغا عظيما هذه الأزمنة بسبب التقدم التقني الذي أحرزه الغرب مما فتن كثيرا من المسلمين بهم وساعد في نشر ذلك سهولة نقل هذه الأمور من أقصى الغرب إلى جميع بلاد المسلمين في ثوان معدودة عبر وسائل الإعلام المتنوعة المرئية والمسموعة والشبكة العنكبوتية فالعالم اليوم أصبح بيتا واحدا وهذه الاحتفالات التي تحصل في مدن العالم يراها المسلم لحظة بلحظة ويتنقل من مدينة إلى أخرى كلمح بالبصر والله المستعان وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم قال ( ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب، فتناً كقطع الليل المظلم، يصبح الرجل مؤمناً ويمسي كافراً، يبيع قوم دينهم بعرض من الدنيا قليل، المتمسك يومئذٍ بدينه كالقابض على الجمر، أو قال : على الشوك ) رواه أحمد (8982) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال الحسن بعد روايته للحديث : فواللّه لقد رأيناهم صوراً بلا عقول وأجساماً بلا أحلام فراشُ نارٍ وذبابُ طمعٍ يغدون بدرهمين ويروحون بدرهمين يبيع أحدهم دينه بثمن العنز . رواه عنه أحمد (18060) والحاكم (6317)

ثالثا : لابد أن نعلم أن الأعياد في الإسلام عبادة من العبادات التي نتقرب بها إلى الله تعالى وأعياد المسلمين معروفة معلومة ثلاثة لا رابع لها عيد الجمعة وعيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم يقول: ( إن يوم الجمعة يومُ عيد، فلا تجعلوا يومَ عيدكم يومَ صيامكم، إلاَّ أن تصوموا قبلَه أو بعدَه ) رواه أحمد (7983) وابن أبي عاصم في الآحاد والمثاني (2512) وابن خزيمة (2155) وصححه الحاكم (1630). وعن أنَسٍ رضي الله عنه ، قال: « قَدِمَ رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم المَدِينَةَ وَلَهُمْ يَوْمَانِ يَلعَبُونَ فيهِمَا فقال: ( مَا هَذَانِ الْيَوْمَانِ )؟ قالُوا: كُنا نَلْعَبُ فِيهِمَا في الْجَاهِليةِ، فقال رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم: ( إنَّ الله قَدْ أبْدَلَكُم بِهِمَا خَيْراً مِنْهُمَا: يَوْمَ الأضْحَى، وَيَوْمَ الْفِطْرِ ) رواه أحمد (11750) وأبو داود (1135) والحاكم (1124) وقال : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم، ولم يخرجاه . وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى : " أخرجه أبو داود والنسائي بإسناد صحيح " ا.هـ البلوغ /93 فتح الباري 3/113 قال المجد ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : الحديث يفيد حرمة التشبه بهم في أعيادهم لأنه لم يقرهما على العيدين الجاهليين ولا تركهم يلعبون فيهما على العادة وقال أبدلكم والإبدال يقتضي ترك المبدل منه إذ لا يجتمع بين البدل أو المبدل منه ولهذا لا تستعمل هذه العبارة إلا في ترك اجتماعهما ا.هـ فيض القدير 4/511 .

رابعا : لنعلم أن مخالفة المشركين وأهل الكتاب مأمور به في شرعنا فعن أبي هُريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( غَيِّروا الشَّيْبَ، ولا تَشَبهوا باليَهُودِ والنصَارَى ) رواه أحمد (8611) وأبو يعلى (5981) واللفظ لهما والترمذي ( 1753) وقال "حسن صحيح "وصححه ابن حبان (5376) وعَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( خَالِفُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ. أَحْفُوا الشوَارِبَ وَأَوْفُوا اللِّحَى ) رواه مسلم (555) وعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) جُزُّوا الشَّوَارِبَ وَأَرْخُوا اللِّحَى. خَالِفُوا الْمَجُوسَ ) رواه مسلم (556) قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى : " وقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلّم يحب موافقة أهل الكتاب فيما لم يؤمر فيه بشيء ولاسيما إذا كان فيما يخالف فيه أهل الأوثان، فلما فتحت مكة واشتهر أمر الإسلام أحب مخالفة أهل الكتاب أيضاً كما ثبت في الصحيح " ا.هـ فتح الباري 4/771 تحفة الأحوذي 3/397 وقال ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : " وقد دل الكتاب، وجاءت سنّة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم وسنّة خلفائه الراشدين التي أجمع أهل العلم عليها بمخالفتهم وترك التشبه بهم " ا.هـ الفتاوى 25/327 أما من تشبه بهم في أعيادهم وغيرها فهو على خطر عظيم فعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (من تَشَبَّه بقومٍ فهو منهم ) رواه أحمد (5106) وأبو داود (3040) وصححه ابن حبان قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : " هذا إسناد جيد " ا.هـ اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم 1/240 قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى : أخرجه أبو داود بسند حسن . فتح الباري 11/443 قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : " أقلُّ أحوالِهِ أنْ يقتضي تحريمَ التشبه. وإنْ كانَ ظاهرُهُ يقتضي كفرَ المتشبِّهِ بهمْ " ا.هـ الفروع 1/348 كشاف القناع 1/236 شرح منتهى الإرادات 1/149 وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى : " وسر ذلك أن المشابهة في الـهَدْي الظاهِرِ ذريعةٌ إلى الموافقة في القصد والعمل " ا.هـ إعلام الموقعين 2/107 وقال رحمه الله تعالى : " ونهى عن التشبه بأهل الكتاب وغيرهم من الكفار في مواضع كثيرة، لأن المشابهة الظاهرة ذريعة إلى الموافقة الباطنة فإنه إذا أشبه الهدى الهدى أشبه القلب القلب " ا.هـ إغاثة اللهفان وقال الصنعاني رحمه الله تعالى : " والحديث دال على أن من تشبه بالفساق كان منهم أو بالكفار أو المبتدعة في أي شيء مما يختصون به من ملبوس أو مركوب أو هيئة، قالوا: فإذا تشبه بالكفار في زي واعتقد أن يكون بذلك مثله كفر فإن لم يعتقد ففيه خلاف بين الفقهاء منهم من قال: يكفر وهو ظاهر الحديث ومنهم من قال: لا يكفر ولكن يؤدب " ا.هـ سبل السلام /2018 وقال ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : " فإِذا كان هذا في التشبه بهم وإن كان في العادات فكيف التشبه بهم فيما هو أبلغ من ذلك؟ وقد كره جمهور الأئمة إما كراهة تحريم أو كراهة تنزيه أكل ما ذبحوه لأعيادهم وقرابينهم إدخالاً له فيما أهلَّ به لغير الله وما ذبح على النصُبِ، وكذلك نهوا عن معاونتهم على أعيادهم بإهداء أو مبايعة وقالوا: إنه لا يحل للمسلمين أن يبيعوا للنصارى شيئاً من مصلحة عيدهم لا لحماً، ولا أدماً، ولا ثوباً، ولا يعارون دابة ولا يعاونون على شيء من دينهم لأن ذلك من تعظيم شركهم وعونهم على كفرهم " ا.هـ الفتاوى 25/331 وقال ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى : " فليس للمسلم أن يتشبه بهم لا في أعيادهم ولا مواسمهم ولا في عباداتهم لأن الله تعالى شرف هذه الأمة بخاتم الأنبياء الذي شرع له الدين العظيم القويم الشامل الكامل الذي لو كان موسى بن عمران الذي أنزلت عليه التوراة وعيسى بن مريم الذي أنزل عليه الإنجيل حيين لم يكن لهما شرع متبع بل لو كانا موجودين بل وكل الأنبياء لما ساغ لواحد منهم أن يكون على غير هذه الشريعة المطهرة المشرفة المكرمة المعظمة فإذا كان الله تعالى قد مَنَّ علينا بأن جعلنا من أتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فكيف يليق بنا أن نتشبه بقوم قد ضلوا من قبل وأضلوا كثيرا وضلوا عن سواء السبيل قد بدلوا دينهم وحرفوه وأولوه حتى صار كأنه غير ما شرع لهم أولا ثم هو بعد ذلك كله منسوخ والتمسك بالمنسوخ حرام لا يقبل الله منه قليلا ولا كثيرا ولا فرق بينه وبين الذي لم يشرع بالكلية والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم " ا.هـ البداية والنهاية 2/142

خامسا : الواجب علينا تجاه ما ذكرته أعلاه :
1/ أن يكون اليوم الأول من أيام السنة الميلادية وليلته كسائر أيام العام فلا نظهر فيه أي مظهر من مظاهر الاحتفال .

2/ أن يتفقد كل واحد منا أهله وأولاده خشية الوقوع في شيء من ذلك بسبب صحبة حثته عليه أو قناة دعته إليه أو حب استطلاع أو تقليد فعَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما عَنِ النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنهُ قَالَ: ( أَلاَ كُلُّكُمْ رَاعٍ. وَكُلُّكُمْ مَسْوولٌ عَنْ رَعِيتِهِ. فَالأَمِيرُ الَّذِي عَلَى الناسِ رَاعٍ، وَهُوَ مَسْوولٌ عَنْ رَعِيتِهِ. وَالرجُلُ رَاعٍ عَلَى أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ، وَهُوَ مَسْوولٌ عَنْهُمْ. وَالْمَرْأَةُ رَاعِيَةٌ عَلَى بَيْتِ بَعْلِهَا وَوَلَدِهِ، وَهِيَ مَسْوولَةٌ عَنْهُمْ. وَالْعَبْدُ رَاعٍ عَلَى مَالِ سَيِّدِهِ، وَهُوَ مَسْؤُولٌ عَنْهُ. أَلاَ فَكُلُّكُمْ رَاعٍ. وَكُلُّكُمْ مَسْؤُولٌ عَنْ رَعِيَّتِهِ ) رواه البخاري (882) ومسلم (4680) قال المناوي رحمه الله تعالى : " يعني كلكم مستلزم بحفظ ما يطالب به من العدل إن كان والياً ومن عدم الخيانة إن كان مولياً عليه (وكل) راع (مسؤول عن رعيته) في الآخرة فكل من كان تحت نظره شيء فهو مطلوب بالعدل فيه والقيام بمصالحه في دينه ودنياه ومتعلقات ذلك فإن وفي ما عليه من الرعاية حصل لـه الحظ الأوفر والجزاء الأكبر وإلا طالبه كل أحد من رعيته بحقه في الآخرة " ا.هـ فيض القدير 5/38.

3/ أن لا نتبادل التهاني والهدايا بهذه المناسبة لا مع المسلمين ولا مع غيرهم ممن يحتفل بها خاصة ليلة مولد المسيح عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى " وأما التهنئة بشعائر الكفر المختصة به فحرام بالاتفاق، مثل أن يهنئهم بأعيادهم وصومهم، فيقول: عيد مبارك عليك، أو تهنأ بهذا العيد ونحوه، فهذا إن سلم قائله من الكفر فهو من المحرمات، وهو بمنزلة أن يهنئه بسجوده للصليب، بل ذلك أعظم إثماً عند الله، وأشد مقتاً من التهنئة بشرب الخمر وقتل النفس وارتكاب الفرج الحرام ونحوه. وكثير ممَن لا قدر للدين عنده يقع في ذلك، ولا يدري قبح ما فعل، فمن هنأ عبداً بمعصية أو بدعة أو كفر فقد تعرض لمقت اللّه وسخطه، وقد كان أهل الورع من أهل العلم يتجنبون تهنئة الظلمة بالولايات، وتهنئة الجهال بمنصب القضاء والتدريس والإفتاء تجنباً لمقت الله وسقوطهم من عينه وإن بُلي الرجل بذلك فتعاطاه دفعاً لشر يتوقعه منهم فمشى إليهم ولم يقل إلا خيراً، ودعا لهم بالتوفيق والتسديد فلا بأس بذلك، وبالله التوفيق " ا.هـ أحكام أهل الذمة 1/441 

4/ لا يجوز تعطيل الأعمال ذلك اليوم لا الدراسة ولا العمل الرسمي و الخاص .

5/ عدم الاتصال على البرامج المباشرة عبر القنوات الفضائية والإذاعية وإهداء الأغاني والتحيات وغيرها إلا من يتصل عليها على وجه الإنكار فعن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللّهِ صلى اله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: ( مَنْ رَأَى مِنْكُمْ مُنْكَرا فَلْيُغَيِّرْهُ بِيَدِهِ. فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَبِلِسَانِهِ. فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَبِقَلْبِهِ. وَذلِكَ أَضْعَفُ الإِيمَانِ ) رواه مسلم (140).

6/ على تجار المسلمين أن يتقوا الله تعالى وأن لا يبيعوا شيئا مما يُعين على إظهار هذه الشعيرة قال ابن الحاج رحمه الله تعالى : " لا يحل لمسلم أن يبيع نصرانياً شيئاً من مصلحة عيده لا لحماً ولا أدماً ولا ثوباً ولا يعارون شيئاً ولو دابة إذ هو معاونة لهم على كفرهم وعلى ولاة الأمر منع المسلمين من ذلك " ا.هـ فتاوى ابن حجر الهيتمي 4/238

اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه في قلوبنا وكره إلينا الكفر والفسوق والعصيان واجعلنا من الراشدين اللهم أحينا مسلمين وتوفنا مسلمين واحشرنا في زمرة سيد المرسلين محمد خاتم النبيين والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 


حرر في 19/12/1428هـ 
جمع وترتيب
د. نايف بن أحمد الحمد

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

وقفةٌ حول أعياد رأس السنة الإفرنجية




خالد بن عبدالرحمن الشايع


     الحمد لله رب العالمين ، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد ، أما بعد :

     فإن للنصارى من ( الكاثوليك ) و ( البروتستانت ) أعياد متوالية في رأس السنة الإفرنجية ، وأبرزها عيد ميلاد المسيح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام، والذي يحرص ملايين النصارى (وبعضُ جهَّال المسلمين ) على إظهار حفاوتهم به عبر تزيين الأشجار وإرسال بطاقات عيد الميلاد إلى الأصدقاء والأقارب ، مع نشر الدُّمى والصور التي ترمز إلى ( البابا نويل ) ، ومن عادة كثير من النصارى التجمع ليلة عيد الميلاد في ( بيت لحم ) حيث يذكرون أن المسيح قد ( وُلِد ) هناك ، لإقامة قدَّاس منتصف الليل .  

     إضافةً لما يعملونه في الأعياد الأخرى في هذه الفترة ، ومنها عيد ( الغطاس ) الذي تزعم النصارى أن يحيى ( عمَّد ) فيه عيسى عليهما السلام ( أي غسله بماء لتطهيره من ذنوبه ، وهو اليوم عند النصارى رمزٌ لدخول الإنسان في المجتمع النصراني ) ، ولذا يتبركون بما ( التعميد ) وكذا عيد ( الفُصح ) وغيرها .

     ويصاحب أعيادَهم هذه مظاهر عديدة كتزيين البيوت ، وإيقاد الشموع ، والذهاب للكنيسة وتزيينها ، وصناعة الحلوى الخاصة ، والأغاني المخصصة للعيد بترانيم محددة ، وصناعة الأكاليل المضاءة ، وغير ذلك من طقوسهم .

      وفي ضوء ما تقدم ، وحيث أننا في وقت إقامة النصارى لاحتفالاتهم : فينبغي أن يُعلم أن جميع ما لدى النصارى وما لدى عموم الكفار من تلك الأعياد بدعة وضلالة ، فوق ما عندهم من الكفر بالله ، قال الله تعالى { وَرَحْمَةً وَرَهْبَانِيَّة  ً ابْتَدَعُوهَا مَا كَتَبْنَاهَا عَلَيْهِمْ } [ الحديد : 27].

    وقد أغنى الله أهل الإسلام بما شرع لهم من عيدي السنة : الفطر والأضحى ، وبما جعل لهم من العيد الأسبوعي في يوم الجمعة ، وهي أعياد فرح وعبادة لله تعالى ، فليس بعد هذا الحق إلا الضلال ، ولأجل ذلك نبه العلماء إلى تحريم مشاركة الكفار في شيء من أعيادهم ، سواءً أكان ذلك بحضورها أو التشبه بهم في أعمالهم فيها ، أو بإعانتهم عليها ، أو بتهنئتهم بها ، فكل ذلك مما يخالف ما جاءت به الشريعة من وجوب مفاصلة الكفار والحذر من مشابهتهم أو موافقتهم في أعيادهم وعباداتهم .

    ولا ريب أن الأعياد من جملة الشرع والمناهج والمناسك التي قال الله سبحانه : { لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ جَعَلْنَا مَنسَكاً هُمْ نَاسِكُوهُ فَلَا يُنَازِعُنَّكَ فِي الْأَمْرِ وَادْعُ إِلَى رَبِّكَ إِنَّكَ لَعَلَى هُدًى مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } ( الحج : 67 ) فالموافقة فيها موافقةٌ في أخصِّ شرائع الكفر.

    وقد كانت عناية الشرع بهذا الأمر بليغة ومؤكدة ، فإن الله وصف عباده المؤمنين بمجانبة الكفار في أعيادهم،وذلك قوله سبحانه: { وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَشْهَدُونَ الزُّورَ } [ الفرقان: 72] فالمراد بالزور ـ الذي لا يشهده عبادُ الله المؤمنون ـ في هذه الآية هو : أعياد الكفار . وروى البيهقي بسند صحيح عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما أنه قال : " من بنى ببلاد الأعاجم ، فصنع نيروزهم ومهرجانهم ، وتشبه بهم حتَّى يموت وهو كذلك ؛ حُشِر معهم يوم القيامة " . 

    والله جلَّ شأنه قد شرع لعباده المؤمنين من الأعياد ما يستغنون به عن تقليد غيرهم،كما تقدم ، فقد روى أبو داود والنسائي وغيرهما بسند صحيح عن أنس  رضي الله عنه  قال : قدِم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  المدينة ولهم يومان يلعبون فيهما، فقال: " قد أبدَلَكُم الله تعالى بهما خيراً منهما:يومَ الفطر والأضحى ". قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : واستنبط منه كراهة الفرح في أعياد المشركين والتشبه بهم .
     قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : فأما بيع المسلم لهم في أعيادهم ما يستعينون به على عيدهم من الطعام واللباس والريحان ونحو ذلك ، أو إهداء ذلك لهم فهذا فيه نوع إعانة على إقامة عيدهم المحرم . 

     قال : وكما لا يتشبه بهم في الأعياد ؛ فلا يُعَانُ المسلم المتشبه بهم في ذلك ، بل يُنهى عن ذلك ، فمن صنع دعوة مخالفة للعادة في أعيادهم لم تجب إجابة دعوته ، ومن أهدى للمسلمين هدية في هذه الأعياد مخالفة للعادة في سائر الأوقات غير هذا العيد لم تقبل هديته ، خصوصاً إن كانت الهدية مما يستعان بها على التشبه بهم .

    وبهذا يُعلم خطأ عدد من إخواننا وأخواتنا أهل الإسلام الذين يتساهلون بهذه المسألة لينـزلقوا في مشاركة الكفار أعيادهم بأي صورةٍ كانت ، مع ما فيها من الخلل بالعقيدة .

    وفقنا الله جميعاً لما يحبه ويرضاه ، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد .

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

-الشيخ خالد المصلح

فيا أيها المؤمنون إن من ألوان التشبه التي وقع فيها بعض المسلمين : متابعة الكفار في أعيادهم ومناسباتهم الدينية والدنيوية كأعياد الميلاد والأعياد الوطنية والاحتفالات والمناسبات المتكررة التي تأخذ يوماً في السنة كعيد الأم أو عيد العمال أو عيد ميلاد المسيح أو عيد رأس السنة من المحدثات والمبتدعات ولا شك أن تقليدهم في أعيادهم وخصها بشيء من الأفعال يجمع سوءتين : الأولى : أن هذا من التشبه الذي دلت نصوص الكتاب والسنة وإجماع العلماء على تحريمه . والسوءة الثانية: أن في هذا إحداثاً وابتداعاً فالأعياد شريعة من الشرائع يجب فيها الاتباع لا الابتداع وقد شرع الله لنا أمة الإسلام من الأعياد ما فيه غنية وكفاية عن أعياد أهل الكفر . ومما ورد في النهي عن أعيادهم وعن شهودها قوله تعالى في وصف عباده المؤمنين : ﴿والذين لا يشهدون الزور﴾(17) وقد فسر كثير من أهل العلم الزور في الآية بأنه أعياد المشركين والكفار وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الاحتفال بأعياد الكفار فعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ولهم يومان يلعبون فيهما فقال : ((ما هذان اليومان ؟)) قالوا: كنا نلعب فيهما في الجاهلية . فقال : ((إن الله أبدلكم بهما خيراً منهما : يوم الأضحى ويوم الفطر))(18) أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي بسند صحيح . وقد نهى الصحابة عن حضور أعياد الكفار وأمروا باجتنابها فعن عمر رضي الله عنه قال : ((اجتنبوا أعداء الله في أعيادهم)) وعنه : ((لا تدخلوا على المشركين في كنائسهم يوم عيدهم فإن السخطة تنزل عليهم)) رواه البيهقي بإسناد جيد والآثار عن السلف في النهي عن أعيادهم كثيرة فالواجب علينا تجنبها والتحذير منها وعدم إعانتهم على إظهارها والاحتفال بها كما يفعله بعض أصحاب المؤسسات والشركات من إقامة بعض الحفلات أو إعطاء موظفيهم وعمالهم إجازات وغير ذلك . كما يجب أن نعلم أنه لا يجوز لنا تهنئتهم بأعيادهم فإن هذا من الذنوب الكبار قال ابن القيم رحمه الله  : " وأما التهنئة بشعائر الكفر المختصة به فحرام باتفاق مثل أن يهنئهم بأعيادهم وصومهم فيقول: عيد مبارك عليك ، أو تهنأ بهذا العيد ونحوه فهذا إن سلم قائله من الكفر فهو من المحرمات وهو بمنزلة أن يهنئه بسجوده للصليب بل ذلك أعظم إثماً عند الله وأشد مقتاً من التهنئة بشرب الخمر وقتل النفس وارتكاب الفرج المحرم ونحوه وكثير ممن لا قدر للدين عنده يقع في ذلك ولا يدري قبح ما فعل فمن هنأ عبداً بمعصية أو بدعة أو كفر فقد تعرض لمقت الله وسخطه" (19)  فعلينا التعاون جميعاً لإغلاق أبواب الشر واجتنابها . 

-حمود بن عقلاء الشعيبي

ما حكم المشاركة في "الاحتفالات الألفية"، وعيد مولد المسيح عليه السلام؟ وما حكم تحري هذه المناسبات لافتتاح المشاريع والمحلات التجارية؟ وهل يجوز مشاهدة هذه الحفلات عبر وسائل الإعلام؟ وهل تجوز المشاركة في المسابقات المعدة لهذه المناسبات؟ 

وجزاكم الله خيرًا. 

* * *
الجواب: 

الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. 

وبعد... 

اعلم أولاً: 

أن من أكبر أهداف اليهود والنصارى في بث مثل هذه الحفلات؛ لتنصير المسلمين وصرفهم عند دينهم الإسلام، والهيمنة عليهم. 

ومن المؤسف تهافت الكثيرين من المسلمين لتقليد اليهود والنصارى، وتعظيم أيامهم وأعيادهم وعاداتهم، مع أنها كلها باطلة في شرعنا، في حين أن أحدًا منهم لم يعظم شرعنا ويقلدنا في إقامة أعيادنا، مع أنه هو الدين الصحيح. 

وأما المشاركة في إقامة مثل هذه الأعياد والحفلات المذكورة: 

حرام، ولا يحل لمسلم يؤمن بالله ويدين بشريعة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يشارك فيها، بأي شكل من أشكال المشاركة، سواء أكان بالحضور والاجتماع معهم، أو بتبادل التهاني والتبريكات والهدايا. 

كل هذا حرام لا يحل لمسلم أن يفعله - حاكمًا كان أو محكومًا - لأن مشاركتهم في حفلاتهم وأعيادهم تتضمن الركون إليهم وموالاتهم وحبهم، وهذه الأمور محرمة في ديننا بالإجماع، قال تعالى: {ولا تركنوا إلى الذين ظلموا فتمسكم النار... الآية}، وقال تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء}. 

وليُعلم أن في مشاركة المسلم لليهود والنصارى في أعيادهم؛ ذل وإهانة للإسلام، وحط من كرامة المسلمين. 

وما تقوم به بعض الحكومات الإسلامية والعربية من استعدادات على قدم وساق لبث هذه الحفلات والأعياد في شتى وسائل الإعلام؛ منكر يجب منعه. 

وأعياد اليهود والنصارى؛ تشبه أعياد الجاهلية، وفيها الأوثان تعبد من دون الله، تلك الصلبان التي تقام في مكان هذه الأعياد والتي يتقلدونها هم، وأعياد الجاهلية حرمها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونهى عنها. 

فمن ذلك أن رجلاً سأله فقال يا رسول الله: إني نذرت أن أنحر إبلاً ببوانة؟ فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (هل كان فيها وثن من أوثان الجاهلية يعبد؟)، قال: لا، قال: (هل كان فيها عيد من أعيادهم؟)، فقال: لا، قال: (أوف بنذرك). 

ومفهوم الحديث؛ أنه لو كان فيها عيد من أعياد الجاهلية لم يُجز لهذا الرجل أن ينحر إبله في هذا المكان. 

ثم إن كان المسلم المشارك لليهود والنصارى في أعيادهم؛ يعتقد أن أعيادهم صحيحة، فهو على خطر الوقوع في الكفر، لاعتباره أن أديانهم صحيحة، ودين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد نسخها وأبطلها، قال تعالى: {إن الدين عند الله الإسلام}، وقال: {ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينًا فلن يقبل منه... الآية}. 

ولما رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في يد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه نسخة من التوراة؛ غضب وقال: (والذي نفسي بيده لقد جئتكم بها بيضاء نقية، والذي نفسي بيده لو أن موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم كان حيًا ما وسعه إلا أن يتبعني). 

ثم إن الله سبحانه أعز المسلمين بأن شرع لهم أعيادًا بدلاً من أعياد الجاهلية، ومواسم للعبادة حددها بالأشهر الهلالية، قال تعالى: {يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج... الآية}. 

وأما حكم تحري هذه المناسبات لافتتاح المشاريع والمحلات التجارية، وحكم مشاهدة هذه الحفلات عبر وسائل الإعلام، والاشتراك في المسابقات المعدة لذلك: 

حرام لا يجوز فعله، ومرتكبه مرتكب لمنكر يجب منعه. 

نسأل الله أن يعز الإسلام والمسلمين وينصرهم على أعدائهم. 


وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

الشيخ / إبراهيم بن محمد الحقيل 

عيدا الميلاد ورأس السنة النصرانيين  


إن الأمة النصرانية أمة دخلت عليهم الوثنية مبكرا؛ فاستقوا من اليونان والرومان كثيرا من شعائرهم الوثنية، وجعلوها من أصل دينهم، ونسبوا بعضها للمسيح عليه السلام أو لحوارييه وهم مما أحدثوا بُرءاء.

 ومن أعظم شعائرهم الباطلة ما يحتفلون به كل عام من الأعياد المحدثة التي ليست من دين المسيح عليه السلام، وقبل يومين احتفلوا بما يزعمونه عيد ميلاد المسيح عليه السلام المسمى(الكريسمس) وبعد يومين يحتفلون بعيد رأس السنة الميلادية، ولهم في هذين العيدين الكبيرين عندهم جملة من الشعائر والأعمال المملوءة بالشرك والبدعة، والمشتملة على أنواع من الشبهات المضلة، والشهوات المحرمة، والاعتقادات الفاسدة.

 وهذه الأعياد الشركية تصل احتفالاتها وشعائرها إلى بيوت المسلمين في كل مكان عبر البث الفضائي، وأضحى كثير من المذيعين ومقدمي البرامج في أكثر الفضائيات والإذاعات يفتتحون برامجهم هذه الأيام بتهنئة جمهورهم بهذه الأعياد المحرمة؛ مما يحتم الحديث عنها، والتحذير منها؛ لعموم البلوى بها، وكثرة الواقعين في إثمها، المغترين بزخرفها؛ نصحا للأمة، وحماية لجناب الشريعة الربانية، وإلا فإن الشعائر الباطلة لا يكاد يحيط بها أحد من كثرتها، وليس من مهمات المسلم معرفتها إلا ما يُخشى على المسلمين وقوعهم فيه تحذيرا وتنفيرا، وذلك من معرفة الشر لاتقائه؛ كما قال حُذَيْفَةَ بنُ الْيَمَانِ رضي الله عنهما:(كان الناس يَسْأَلُونَ رَسُولَ الله ﷺ عن الْخَيْرِ وَكُنْتُ أَسْأَلُهُ عن الشَّرِّ مَخَافَةَ أَنْ يُدْرِكَنِي)متف   عليه.

 إن عيد الميلاد عند النصارى قد أحدثوه لما يزعمونه تجديدا لذكرى مولد المسيح عليه السلام، مع أنه لم يثبت لدى مؤرخي النصارى يوم مولده عليه السلام، والخلاف بينهم في عامه كبير جدا!! فكيف بشهره ويومه؟!

 وهذا العيد من أقدم أعيادهم؛ إذ أحدثوه في أواسط المائة الرابعة من التاريخ النصراني الميلادي، ومن شعائرهم فيه أنهم يذهبون إلى الكنائس، يقيمون الصلاة، ويرتلون الترانيم، وينشدون الأناشيد، ويقرءون قصة المولد من إنجيلي مَتَّى ولوقا، ويتبادلون الهدايا والتهاني به، وخصوا الأطفال بهدايا البابا نويل، وهو راهب يزعمون أنه يعيش في القطب الشمالي، ويحضر ليلة هذا العيد ليضع لعبا للأطفال النصارى وهم نائمون. وبعض النصارى يحرق كتلة من جذع شجرة عيد ميلاد المسيح، ثم يحتفظون بالـجـــزء غير المحروق، ويعتقدون أن ذلك الحرق يجلب الحظ.

 والذي عليه المحققون من مؤرخي النصارى أن عيد الميلاد عيد وثني أحدثه عباد الشمس لما يزعمونه مولدا للشمس التي لا تقهر، فلما تنصر الرومان في القرن الرابع الميلادي، نقله رهبان النصارى من كونه عيدا لمولد الشمس إلى عيدٍ لميلاد المسيح عليه السلام؛ مسايرة للرومان الوثنيين الذين اعتنقوا النصرانية المحرفة، وموافقة لهم في عيدهم؛ ولذا جعلوه في موعده.

 وشجرة الميلاد التي هي من رموز عيدهم هذا مأخوذة من الوثنيين؛ إذ يعتقد الفراعنة والصينيون أن الشجرة رمز للحياة السرمدية، وأخذها عنهم الرومان الوثنيون، فلما اعتنقوا النصرانية اخترع الرهبان لها أصلا في دينهم على عادتهم في التحريف والتبديل، وتطويع الدين والشريعة لأهواء الناس ومتطلباتهم. 

 أما عيد رأس السنة الميلادية فهو يوافق عيدا يسمى عيد (البسترينة) وهي آلهة اتخذها اليونان والرومان الوثنيون رمزا للقوة، فلما اعتنق الرومان النصرانية أقرَّ الرهبان كثيرا من شعائرهم وأعيادهم، وأحدثوا لها أصولا دينية عندهم، فسموا هذا العيد الوثني (عيد الختانة) وزعموا أن المسيح عليه السلام خُتِنَ فيه.

 ومن اعتقادات النصارى في هذا العيد الوثني: أن الذي يحتسي آخر كأس من قنينة الخمر بعد منتصف تلك الليلة سيكون سعيد الحظ، وإذا كان عازباً فسيكون أول من يتزوج من بين رفاقه في تلك السهرة، ومن الشؤم دخول منزل في هذا العيد دون أن يحمل المرء هدية، وكنسُ الغبار إلى الـخــارج فيه يُكنس معه الحظ السعيد، وغسل الثياب والصحون في ذلك اليوم من الشؤم، والحرص على بقاء النار مشتعلة طوال ليلة رأس السنة يحمل الحظ السعيد.... إلى آخر خرافاتهم ومعتقداتهم الباطلة فيه.

وكثير من الباحثين من نصارى الغرب يقرون بالجذور الوثنية لشعائرهم وأعيادهم وتعبداتهم، وألف مجموعة من باحثيهم كتابا بعنوان(الأصول الوثنية للمسيحية) قالوا فيه: دارس تاريخ الأديان الوثنية والمسيحية لا بد أن يلاحظ أن الأعياد المسيحية قد وُقتت بذكاء من قبل الكنيسة، وصار يُحتفل بها في أيام الأعياد الوثنية نفسها....لا بد من الملاحظة أن الشعوب الوثنية أحبطت جهود الكنيسة لانتزاع الطابع الوثني عن بعض الأديان، وجعلت ذلك مستحيلا مما أدى بالكنيسة نفسها إلى أن تتبنى التقاليد والشعائر الوثنية، وتخلع عليها ألقابا مسيحية.اهـ

 وللاحتفال بهذين العيدين في هذا الزمن شأن عظيم عند الأمة النصرانية، وانتقل إلى الأمم الأخرى بسبب التقليد والمحاكاة، والتزيين الإعلامي لهما، ولا سيما عيد رأس السنة الميلادية التي تكاد مظاهر الاحتفال به تشمل الأرض كلها بسبب اعتماد التاريخ الميلادي تقويما لأكثر دول العالم، حتى إن المسلمين في أكثر دول أهل الإسلام يحفظون التاريخ الميلادي النصراني، ولا يحفظون التاريخ الهجري الإسلامي الذي أجمع عليه الصحابة رضي الله تعالى عنهم.

 وأضحى الاحتفال برأس السنة الميلادية يتصدر نشرات الأخبار، والصفحات الأولى من الصحف والمجلات، وتنقل بالبث المباشر في شتى بقاع العالم احتفالات لحظة انتهاء العام الميلادي من منتصف آخر ليلة منه، وما يصاحبها من أنواع المحرمات والموبقات.

 ويُنفق على هذا العيد وشعاراته واحتفالاته من النفقات ما يكفي لإطعام ملايين الجائعين، وإيواء مئات الألوف من اللاجئين والمشردين، ومعالجة المرضى، وتعليم الأميين، وفي إحصاءٍ قبل ست سنوات للدولة النصرانية الأولى في العالم بلغت نفقات هذين العيدين فيها خمسين مليار دولار!! فكيف ببقية دول أوربة والعالم أجمع؟!

 وكلها نفقات غير مخلوفة، ولا أجر لأصحابها فيها؛ لأنها على أعيادٍ وثنية أدخلها الرهبان في دين النصارى، لا يحبها الله تعالى ولا يرضاها، ومن شارك من المسلمين فيها باحتفال أو حضور أو إهداء أو تهنئة، أو أظهر شيئا من الفرح بها فليعلم أن في ذلك إقرارا لشعائر لا يرضاها الله تعالى لعباده، ولا يحبها منهم، ولا تزيد أصحابها من الله تعالى إلا بعدا، وتستوجب سخطه عز وجل ونقمته، والله تعالى قد شرع لنا من الأعياد والشعائر التي تقربنا إليه، ويرضى بها عنا ما يغنينا عن تقليد الأمم الضالة في أعيادها الوثنية المحدثة [ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاكَ عَلَى شَرِيعَةٍ مِنَ الأَمْرِ فَاتَّبِعْهَا وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ * إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ يُغْنُوا عَنْكَ مِنَ الله شَيْئًا وَإِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَاللهُ وَلِيُّ المُتَّقِينَ] {الجاثية:20}





في هذا الزمن عمت البلوى بالأعياد الوثنية النصرانية، وصار الاحتفال بها ظاهرا معلنا، وتساهل كثير من المسلمين في حضورها والمشاركة فيها، والإعانة عليها، والتهادي بمناسبتها، والتهاني بها، وهذا من التساهل في شعائر الكفر الظاهرة، ولا يحل لمسلم أن يستهين بذلك.

 وواجب على من يؤمن بالله تعالى ويعظم شريعته أن يجتنب حضورها أو المشاركة فيها، أو الإعانة عليها ببيع أدوات العيد وشعائره ورموزه، أو إعارتها أو إجارتها أو هبتها، أو التهادي بمناسبتها، أو قبول هداياها، أو تهنئة الغير بها، أو الرد على تهنئتهم بمثلها، بل الواجب رحمتهم إذ ضلوا عن الهدى، وتمني الهداية لهم، وحمد الله تعالى على نعمته.

 وقد أجمع الصحابة والأئمة بعدهم على إنكار أعياد الكفار؛ فإن اليهود كانوا في المدينة وخيبر وما نقل عن أحد من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم مشاركتهم في أعيادهم، أو حضورها، أو إعانتهم عليها، أو التهادي بمناسبتها، أو تهنئتهم بها.

 ولما فتحت كثير من بلدان النصارى في الشام ومصر وغيرها -وكان فيها نصارى بقوا على دينهم ودخلوا في ذمة المسلمين بالجزية- لم ينقل عن أحد من الصحابة وكبار التابعين مشاركتهم النصارى في شيء من ذلك، بل إن عمر رضي الله عنه لما صالح نصارى الشام وكتب شروطه عليهم كان منها أن لا يُظهروا الاحتفال بأعيادهم أمام المسلمين، وأجمع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على هذه الشروط، ولو ساغ مشاركتهم في شيء منها أو تهنئتهم بها لما منعهم من إظهارها.

 وكل النصوص الواردة في النهي عن التشبه بالكفار تتناول النهي عن التشبه بهم في أعيادهم أو مشاركتهم فيها، نحو قول الله تعالى[وَلَا يَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَطَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ الأَمَدُ فَقَسَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ] {الحديد:16}  وقول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام:( َمَنْ تَشَبَّهَ بِقَوْمٍ فَهُوَ منهم)رواه أبو داود. وقد اتفق الأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم من الفقهاء على ما أجمع  عليه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم من وجوب اجتناب الكفار في أعيادهم.

 وقد يعجب بعض الناس من هذا التشديد في أعياد الكفار، وليس ذلك بعجيب عند من يفهم شريعة الله تعالى، ويعلم أن حمايتها لا تكون إلا بمنع شعائر الآخرين من الدخول فيها وذلك بتحريم التشبه بالكفار، ومنع الابتداع في دين الله تعالى، فيبقى الدين على صفائه ونقائه، لا يدخل في شريعته ما ليس منها، ولا يخرج عنها ما هو منها، وهذا هو حفظ الدين الذي تكفل الله تعالى به قَدَرَا في قوله سبحانه [إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ] {الحجر:9} وجعل من الأسباب الشرعية لذلك: المنع من التشبه والابتداع.

 وقد عَلِمنا آنفا كيف أن الشعائر والأعياد الوثنية اليونانية والرومانية أُدخلت في دين النصارى، وابتدع الرهبان فيه ما ابتدعوا، فكان دينهم بعيدا عن شريعة عيسى عليه السلام بسبب التشبه والابتداع.

 وأما المنع من تهنئتهم بأعيادهم فلأن أعيادهم من أعظم شعائرهم سواء كانت مبتدعة أم محرفة، وهي من دين الشيطان الذي لا يحبه الله تعالى ولا يرضاه دينا لعباده، والواجب على المسلم إنكار ذلك، وليس من الإنكار التهنئة بها؛ بل هي مشعرة بقبولها والرضا بها.

  ولو أن وثنيا سجد لصنم، أو نصرانيا سجد لقديس أو صليب فهنأه مسلم على سجوده لاستعظم الناس منه ذلك؛ لما في تهنئته من إقرار السجود لغير الله تعالى، ويرون أن الواجب الإنكار عليه ودعوته إلى التوحيد، فإذا كان كذلك فكيف يعجبون من تحريم تهنئة الكفار بأعيادهم، وأعيادهم من أظهر شعائرهم وأبينها؟! 

 وأين التهنئة بشعيرة فردية خاصة سجد صاحبها لغير الله تعالى من التهنئة بشعائر ظاهرة معلنة هي من صميم الوثنية الذي أُدخل على النصرانية المحرفة؟!

 ولكن الناس يستعظمون السجود لغير الله تعالى لقلة مشاهدتهم له، ولا يستعظمون شعائر الكفر الظاهرة المعلنة التي منها الأعياد ومظاهرها وهي تبلغ الآفاق لإلفهم لها، وكثرة  الواقعين منهم فيها، وقد قيل: كثرة الإمساس تقلل الإحساس. 

 والله تعالى قد أمرنا بتعظيم شعائره، وأخبر سبحانه أن ذلك من التقوى [ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ الله فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ تَقْوَى القُلُوبِ] {الحج:32}  وليس من تعظيم شعائر الله تعالى الاستهانة بشعائر الكفر التي من أظهرها وأعظمها الأعياد، فمن عَظَّم شعائر الله تعالى قام في قلبه إنكار شعائر الكفر الظاهرة والباطنة، فلا يداهن ولا يجامل أحدا فيها، ولو كثر الزائغون، وارتفعت أصوات المطبلين لها، المحتفين بها؛ فإن أهل الضلال أكثر من أهل الحق، وسكان النار أكثر من سكان الجنة [وَإِنْ تُطِعْ أَكْثَرَ مَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ يُضِلُّوكَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ الله إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا يَخْرُصُونَ] {الأنعام:116}.

 فلا تحل مشاركة الأمة الضالة في  أعيادها وشعائرها، أو إعانتهم عليها، أو التهادي بناسبتها، أو تهنئة أحد بها؛ لأن في ذلك رضا بشعائر الكفر ومناسكه،  والمؤمن لا يرضى أن يُكفر بالله تعالى شيئا، بل ينكر ذلك ويأباه، ويحذر الناس منه، ويدعوهم إلى الحق الذي هداه الله تعالى إليه، وهذا من الاعتزاز بالإسلام والفخر به، والدعوة إليه.

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

الاحتفال برأس السنة 


كتبه/ سعيد عبد العظيم

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،

فكثرة من المسلمين تحرص على الاحتفال بهذه المناسبة حيث يخرجون إلى المتنزهات والحدائق العامة وشواطئ البحر، وتزدان المحلات بالزينات والأنوار وأشجار عيد الميلاد وتكثر في هذا اليوم حفلات الرقص والغناء، يرتحل لها الناس من هنا وهناك، وتستباح القبلات وتعاطي الخمور في بعض الأوساط لهذه المناسبة، ويتم إلقاء المخلفات والزجاجات من النوافذ عند منتصف الليل، وتكثر هدايا "بابا نويل" و"عمانويل".

كما يتم تبادل التهاني بالعام الجديد، والرجم بالغيب في معرفة أخبار العام الجديد، والتكريس للأشهر الإفرنجية مما يؤدي لمزيد من الجهل بالأشهر العربية وما ارتبط بها من أحكام شرعية، والمسلم في مشاركته لغيره في هذا الاحتفال يخالف ما جاء ما في كتاب الله وسنة رسوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فالأعياد من أعظم شعائر الدين، ولا يجوز موافقة المشركين في أعيادهم بحال؛ قال -تعالى-: (وَالَّذِينَ لا يَشْهَدُونَ الزُّورَ)(الفرقا  ن:72)، قال عمر وغيره: "هي أعياد المشركين"، ولأن السخطة تتنزل عليهم في أعيادهم، قال عمر -رضي الله عنه-: "إياكم ورطانة الأعاجم وأن تدخلوا على المشركين في يوم عيدهم في كنائسهم".

وعن أنس -رضي الله عنه- قال: (قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ولهم يومان يلعبون فيهما فقال ما هذان اليومان قالوا كنا نلعب فيهما في الجاهلية فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن الله قد أبدلكم بهما خيرا منهما يوم الأضحى ويوم الفطر) رواه أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي، وصححه الألباني، وقال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (إن لكل قوم عيدا وهذا عيدنا) متفق عليه، وقال: (لتعلم يهود أن في ديننا فسحة) رواه أحمد، وصححه الألباني.

وأهل الكتاب ودوا لو بذلوا الأموال العظيمة في سبيل مشاركة المسلمين لهم في أعيادهم، ومشابهتهم قد تجر إلى الكفر؛ ففي الحديث: (من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم) رواه أبو داود، وقال الألباني: حسن صحيح، وقال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (ولا يحب رجل قوما إلا حشر معهم) رواه الطبراني في المعجم الصغير والأوسط، وقال الألباني: صحيح لغيره، ولأن تشابه الظواهر يجر إلى تشابه البواطن وهدم لمفهوم الولاء والبراء، كما يترتب على المشابهة مودة ومحبة بين المسلم والكافر، قال -تعالى-: (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ)(ا  لمائدة:51)، وقال: (وَلا تَرْكَنُوا إِلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا فَتَمَسَّكُمُ النَّارُ)(هود:113)   وقال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (أوثق عرى الإيمان الحب في الله والبغض في الله) رواه الطبراني، وصححه الألباني.

أتحب أعداء الحبيب وتدعي              حبا له ما ذاك في إمكان

فلا تجاب الدعوة لأعياد الكفار ولا تقبل الهدية المتعلقة بشعائر دينهم، ولا يبيعهم المسلم ما يستعينون به على عيدهم، ولا يحدث شيئا زائدا في عيدهم، بل يمرر هذا اليوم كسائر الأيام فمن كانت عادته أكل اللحم والحلوى والبيض في غير ذلك من الأيام أكلها في يوم عيدهم بلا حرج؛ وإلا فمشابهتهم في عيدهم توجب لهم السرور والعزة، وقد حذر إمام المتقين أمته أشد التحذير من أعيادهم، وكان من شروط عمر -رضي الله عنه- ألا يظهر الذميون شعائر دينهم. 

والقلوب عادة لا تتسع للبدعة والسنة فالقلب المشغول بالبدع فارغ من الهدى والسنن، وأنت تجد الناس لما احتفلوا برأس السنة الهجرية وما شابه ذلك قل اهتمامهم وإظهارهم الفرحة والبهجة في عيد الفطر والأضحى؛ بحيث تخلو الشوارع والمتنزهات من السيارات والمارة، فما دخلت بدعة إلا وخرجت في المقابل سنة. 

وكون الكثرة أو بعض المنسوبين للعلم يشارك في هذه الأعياد فهذا لا يبررها إذ لا أسوة في الشر، وكل إنسان يؤخذ من قوله ويترك إلا رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- (وَإِنْ تُطِعْ أَكْثَرَ مَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ يُضِلُّوكَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ)(الأنعام  :116)، وقال -تعالى-: (وَمَا أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ وَلَوْ حَرَصْتَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ)(ي  وسف:103)، وقال: (وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللَّهِ إِلا وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُونَ)(يوس  ف:106)، "فاعرف الحق تعرف أهله واعرف الباطل تعرف من أتاه، واسلك طريق الهدى ولا يضرك قلة السالكين، وإياك وطرق الضلالة ولا تغتر بكثرة الهالكين".

وليست المشاركة في أعياد المشركين من سماحة الإسلام في شيء، بل هي إظهار لشعائر المشركين ودينهم، كما لا يجوز التكريس لها بزعم الوحدة الوطنية، وقول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (إن لكل قوم عيدا) يوجب اختصاص كل أمة بعيد، وقوله: (هذا عيدنا) يقتضي حصر عيدنا، والرخصة في اللعب معللة بكونه عيدنا. 

وتبقى شبهة يرددها الكثيرون، وهي أن أهل الكتاب يهنئوننا بعيدنا فكيف لا نهنئهم بعيدهم؟!

والإجابة على ذلك أنهم يهنئوننا بحق ونحن لا يجوز لنا أن نهنئهم بباطل، وخذ على سبيل المثال ما يسمى بعيد القيامة المجيد فهم يعتقدون أن الإله قد مات ثم قام!! تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا، فالله حي لا يموت، قيوم لا ينام، فكيف يهنئهم المسلم على مثل هذا المعتقد؟! 

بل لو اعتقد المسلم مثل ذلك لكفر، ومن هنا قال العلماء: إن السخطة تنزل عليهم في أعيادهم، ولذلك ورد النهي عن مشاركتهم في أعيادهم وإعانتهم عليها، ناهيك عن مظاهر العبث وصور الفجور التي لا تنفك عنها، مما يدعو كل من كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد أن يقتصر في احتفاله على الأعياد الإسلامية ويتجنب الأعياد البدعية سواء استحدثها المسلمون كالمولد النبوي ورأس السنة الهجرية فضلا عن الأعياد التي استحدثها المشركون كشم النسيم ورأس السنة الميلادية. وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى. 

وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## أمين بن محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته.

و فيك بارك الله.

----------

